# Scarso Allegri eh....



## Milanforever26 (19 Marzo 2015)

Lo metto in Bar Milan perché è rivolto a noi tifosi rispetto al periodo rossonero di Max..
Nel doppio confronto ha dominato e smontato quel pallone gonfiato di Klopp e non mi venite a dire che la Juve (senza Pogba e Pirlo) ha una rosa migliore del Borussia..
La verità è che Allegri è assolutamente un buon tecnico e al Milan il non gioco e poi i due campionati non vinti sono stati frutto semplicemente di una squadra allestita coi piedi (non una novità, è dal 2009 che andiamo in campo con giocatori presi a caso)..

Una delle poche volte in vita mia che sono stato contento di una vittoria della Juve che riabilita un tecnico che qui ha fatto bene e non si è mai prostituito al presidente ma incredibilmente ai tifosi ha fatto più schifo di gente improvvisata come Leonardo o Seedorf o di incapaci come zaccheroni..


----------



## sion (19 Marzo 2015)

l'attuale borussia vale un sassuolo o un genoa nostro..con questo ti ho risposto

rimanda questo topic appena il mago max avra' asfaltato il bayern o il barca


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Marzo 2015)

La Juve tolti Pogba e Pirlo non ha una rosa migliore? Cioè quelli davanti, escluso Reus, circolano con giocatori mediocri come Aubameyang, Ramos, Immobile. Dietro hanno nonno Weidenfeller (che non vale un'unghia di Buffon) e col solo Hummels a tirare la carretta. In mezzo al campo hanno la brutta copia di Gundogan mentre la gobba può schierare, in assenza di quei due, Marchisio e Vidal. La Juve ad oggi è più forte del Dortmund. 

Detto questo, ti quoto su Allegri. Per quanto il Borussia Dortmund sia mediocre, ha portato a scuola Klopp e gliene va dato atto. Allegri è un buon allenatore e al Milan, come stiamo vedendo tuttora, non era il male principale ed ha finito per pagare anche colpe non sue.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Marzo 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> l'attuale borussia vale un sassuolo o un genoa nostro..con questo ti ho risposto
> 
> rimanda questo topic appena il mago max avra' asfaltato il bayern o il barca



Dubito che sassuolo o genoa avrebbero vinto un girone con l'Arsenal come ha fatto il Borussia..

E comunque 3-0 in trasferta nello stadio dove un anno fa il Real ha visto i sorci mi pare una bella prova di maturità


----------



## diavolo (19 Marzo 2015)

Non pensavo potessero esistere vedove di Allegri,neanche a Cagliari...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Marzo 2015)

.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Marzo 2015)

Continuo a considerare Allegri un tecnico mediocre, anche se ovviamente con Inzaghi non c'è paragone,
pittosto la cosa deve molto far riflettere sul reale valore di Conte, 
con questa Juve nella serie A qualsiasi allenatore, a parte forse Pippo, farebbe un figurone
molto sopravvalutato


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Marzo 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Lo metto in Bar Milan perché è rivolto a noi tifosi rispetto al periodo rossonero di Max..
> Nel doppio confronto ha dominato e smontato quel pallone gonfiato di Klopp e non mi venite a dire che la Juve (senza Pogba e Pirlo) ha una rosa migliore del Borussia..
> La verità è che Allegri è assolutamente un buon tecnico e al Milan il non gioco e poi i due campionati non vinti sono stati frutto semplicemente di una squadra allestita coi piedi (non una novità, è dal 2009 che andiamo in campo con giocatori presi a caso)..



Alla prima sconfitta torneranno tutti a dire che è un cesso  del resto gli allenatori hanno "meriti" solo nelle sconfitte, quando vincono è perché la squadra che allenano è talmente forte che vincerebbe anche senza allenatore


----------



## The P (19 Marzo 2015)

Ragazzi ma boh, veramente. Io non lo so. Rispetto le opinioni di tutti, ma qui dai... è follia. 

Come si pù rimpiangere uno che... è stato il primo allenatore a venire al Milan e giocare a contropiede e lanci lunghi e palla a Ibra. E' stato il primo allenatore a richiedere mediani su mediani e a schierare un centrocampo con 3 di essi. E' stato il primo allenatore a non vincere lo scudetto in Italia con Ibrahimovic in rosa (e una rosa ampiamente più forte delle altre). E' stato l'allenatore che ha rotto il significato del numero 10 al Milan mettendo come trequartisti: Boateng, Nocerino, Emanuelson. E' stato l'allenatore che in 4 anni non ha mostrato un filo di gioco. L'allenatore che per la prima volta ci ha fatto vedere le piccole venire a fare gioco a casa del milan. L'allenatore che per primo ci ha RIDIMENZIONATO, anche nelle dichiarazioni: "I ragazzi hanno dato il massimo, l'atalanta è un campo difficilissimo, per noi era importante fare un punto". Potrei continuare oltre. Ma mi fermo qui. Prima che vomito.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Marzo 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> l'attuale borussia vale un sassuolo o un genoa nostro..con questo ti ho risposto
> 
> rimanda questo topic appena il mago max avra' asfaltato il bayern o il barca





The P ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma boh, veramente. Io non lo so. Rispetto le opinioni di tutti, ma qui dai... è follia.
> 
> Come si pù rimpiangere uno che... è stato il primo allenatore a venire al Milan e giocare a contropiede e lanci lunghi e palla a Ibra. E' stato il primo allenatore a richiedere mediani su mediani e a schierare un centrocampo con 3 di essi. E' stato il primo allenatore a non vincere lo scudetto in Italia con Ibrahimovic in rosa (e una rosa ampiamente più forte delle altre). E' stato l'allenatore che ha rotto il significato del numero 10 al Milan mettendo come trequartisti: Boateng, Nocerino, Emanuelson. E' stato l'allenatore che in 4 anni non ha mostrato un filo di gioco. L'allenatore che per la prima volta ci ha fatto vedere le piccole venire a fare gioco a casa del milan. L'allenatore che per primo ci ha RIDIMENZIONATO, anche nelle dichiarazioni: "I ragazzi hanno dato il massimo, l'atalanta è un campo difficilissimo, per noi era importante fare un punto". Potrei continuare oltre. Ma mi fermo qui. Prima che vomito.



.


----------



## Serginho (19 Marzo 2015)

E' una pippa di allenatore e vicino a Klopp non può essere nemmeno accostato. Le somme si tirano sempre alla fine, bisognerebbe ricordarselo


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Marzo 2015)

Una parte di me comunque si augura che i successi che sta ottenendo Acciuga facciano salire la rabbia a Conte in modo che si muova a mollare la nazionale e venire al Milan per provare a competere con Max impedendogli di raggiungerlo a tre scudetti vinti.


----------



## hiei87 (19 Marzo 2015)

Stà dimostrando di essere un ottimo allenatore, cosa che aveva fatto a Cagliari e da noi aveva fatto solo a sprazzi. 
Però non dimentico i danni che ha fatto al Milan. Danni che continuiamo a pagare e continueremo a pagare per anni. Ha distrutto una squadra fisicamente, ma soprattutto a livello di mentalità, ed è riuscito a perdere uno scudetto, seppur con qualche attenuante, che grida ancora vendetta. I nostri dubbi su di lui sono poi stati confermati dalle dichiarazioni di alcuni giocatori (Zambrotta su tutti) e dal fatto che un esordiente come Seedorf l'anno scorso avesse fatto molto meglio.
Comunque mi pare si stia parlando troppo di lui. Pare che in molti siano contenti delle vittorie della juventus solo per venire a scrivere "l'avevo detto".


----------



## bargnani83 (19 Marzo 2015)

dire che tra la rosa del borussia e quella della juventus non c'è differenza vuol dire essere in malafede.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Marzo 2015)

Mi chiedo come sia possibile, alla luce di quanto vediamo oggi, che ancora ci sia chi crede che:
- La Juve di Conte fosse meno competitiva del Milan imbastito a caso, pieno di vecchi morti, con la Champions e con 200 infortuni di allegri (più furti annessi)
- Allegri ha voluto cacciare Pirlo quando il giocatore ha dichiarato 100 volte che è stata una sua scelta andare via
- I risultati siano stati scadenti..Il terzo posto del terzo anno per me vale più dello scudetto al primo come meriti del tecnico con una rosa imbarazzante
- Allegri ha chiesto solo medianacci quando è *oltre 10 anni *che sta società non prende un uomo di qualità in mezzo al campo
- Il Milan solo perché aveva Ibra+Tiago fosse un dream team..facevamo pena invece, a centrocampo la rosa prevedeva un numero incredibile di cadaveri spompati, terzini tragicomici e ricambi improbabili (+ i soliti 200 infortuni)

Che Allegri non faccia gioco è risaputo, ma perché Mourinho, Capello, Lippi fanno gioco?..ma alla fine contano i risultati..


----------



## sion (19 Marzo 2015)

io penso che anche un sarri o un di francesco con l'attuale rosa della juve asfaltavano il borussia..cioe' e' un gruppo solido che va avanti da 4 anni..cosa centra allegri in tutto questo?


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Marzo 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Però non dimentico i danni che ha fatto al Milan. Danni che continuiamo a pagare e continueremo a pagare per anni. *Ha distrutto una squadra fisicamente, ma soprattutto a livello di mentalità*



Fisicamente è dal 2008 che siamo impresentabili e infatti è da quel periodo che anche in europa abbiamo rimediato solo figuracce

Mentalmente siamo morti perché hanno chiuso tutti i senatori che sapevano cosa vuol dire "vincere" e sono stati rimpiazzati dalla società con gente ridicola senza attributi e si sono eletti senatori amebe come Bonera, Abate e Montolivo...non mi pare che la Juve di allegri abbia una mentalità da provinciale..e poi meglio gente concreta che sa di cosa parla che uno come garcia che a inizio campionato trollava frasi come "vinceremo il campionato di sicuro" e adesso rishia di finire 4° se non sta attento..


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Marzo 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> io penso che anche un sarri o un di francesco con l'attuale rosa della juve asfaltavano il borussia..cioe' e' un gruppo solido che va avanti da 4 anni..cosa centra allegri in tutto questo?



Infatti si è visto quando Benitez ha preso in mano l'Inter post Mourinho com'è semplice far ripartire una squadra con la pancia piena che ha avuto un tecnico che ti spreme pure il sangue...


----------



## O Animal (19 Marzo 2015)

La mia preferita...


----------



## prebozzio (19 Marzo 2015)

Allegri, innanzitutto, ha avuto un grande e indiscutibile pregio: subentrare bene a Conte. E' sempre molto difficile sostituire un tecnico vincente, basti ricordare all'Inter post-triplete con il fallimento di Benitez.
Allegri è primo in campionato con grande distacco (non farà 100 punti, ma magari se gli altri perdono punti può significare che il livello medio del campionato sia più alto - e a mio parere è così), ancora dentro alla Coppa Italia e ai quarti di Champions (risultato mai raggiunto da Conte).
Su tutto questo non c'è da discutere.

Poi c'è il resto. Secondo alcuni la Juventus gioca meglio e gestisce bene le risorse fisiche nell'arco della partita, secondo altri era superiore la Juventus di Conte. Qui ognuno ha la sua personale e rispettabilissima opinione.

Io credo che gli ultimi mercati con Ancelotti e quelli presenti restituiscano dignità ad Allegri e cancellino la storia dei medianacci e dei bolliti.
Al Milan Massimiliano ha fatto un primo posto, un secondo in un campionato falsato (contro la Juve dei record, comunque, e con Ibra che si è fatto squalificare nel momento decisivo), un terzo posto STRAORDINARIO e poi è stato giustamente esonerato.
Ha valorizzato gente come Cassano e Boateng, Abate non è mai stato forte come con lui.

Io sento la mancanza di Allegri nel senso che mi manca un allenatore vero. Io tifo per Donadoni (se non dovesse arrivare Montella) perché sarò sì un mediocre, però ho voglia di una squadra solida, che si muove davvero. Preferisco un 4-4-2 classico a questi modulini e moduletti senza capo né coda, dove ogni giocatore fa quel che gli pare.

Per quanto riguarda il Dortmund, beh, sarà pure alla fine di un ciclo, ma definirlo paragonabile a Sassuolo e Genoa è una scemenza bella e buona.


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Marzo 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma boh, veramente. Io non lo so. Rispetto le opinioni di tutti, ma qui dai... è follia.
> 
> Come si pù rimpiangere uno che... è stato il primo allenatore a venire al Milan e giocare a contropiede e lanci lunghi e palla a Ibra. E' stato il primo allenatore a richiedere mediani su mediani e a schierare un centrocampo con 3 di essi. E' stato il primo allenatore a non vincere lo scudetto in Italia con Ibrahimovic in rosa (e una rosa ampiamente più forte delle altre). E' stato l'allenatore che ha rotto il significato del numero 10 al Milan mettendo come trequartisti: Boateng, Nocerino, Emanuelson. E' stato l'allenatore che in 4 anni non ha mostrato un filo di gioco. L'allenatore che per la prima volta ci ha fatto vedere le piccole venire a fare gioco a casa del milan. L'allenatore che per primo ci ha RIDIMENZIONATO, anche nelle dichiarazioni: "I ragazzi hanno dato il massimo, l'atalanta è un campo difficilissimo, per noi era importante fare un punto". Potrei continuare oltre. Ma mi fermo qui. Prima che vomito.



A parte che qui nessuno, penso nemmeno chi ha aperto il topic, sta rimpiangendo Allegri, ma si sta solo dicendo che non è un cesso di allenatore (e non è neanche un grandissimo, ma lo specifico perché la gente tende a dare interpretazioni un po' alla c...o). Ciò che hai scritto è divertente e pensa te se devo difendere Allegri. Di certo c'è l'aver perso lo scudetto con Ibra, ma:

1) Non mi pare che sia stato il primo allenatore a richiedere i medianacci. Lui, da puro aziendalista, faceva giocare quelli che gli prendevano. Il primo e il secondo anno ha sempre fatto giocare quelli coi piedi buoni. Mi vengono in mente Pirlo (seccato dalla proprietà e non dall'allenatore visto che è stato ammesso dallo stesso Pirlo nella sua biografia), Seedorf e Van Bommel. Poi è iniziato il processo di smantellamento che è da attribuire solo ed esclusivamente alla proprietà e a un dirigente che oltre ai medianacci a zero non riusciva ad ottenere.

2) Non è stato il primo allenatore a "sviluppare" il gioco "palla a Ibra e pensaci tu". Tranne la Juve di Capello, tutte le altre squadre in cui Zlatan ha giocato prevedevano molte di queste situazioni. Zlatan è un'accentratore e questo lo si vede anche ora al PSG, che di giocatori buoni ne ha (anche qui specifico che mai e poi mai mi passerebbe per la testa di criticare Ibra, ci mancherebbe).

3) L'allenatore che per primo ci ha ridimensionato, anche nelle dichiarazioni? Ma l'annata con Leotardo, quello che faceva giocare Huntelaar ala destra nel 433, ce la siamo dimenticata?

In definitiva io non considero Allegri un grande allenatore, ma non è nemmeno un quell'incapace che tutti definiscono.
Questo se si vuole parlare di calcio. Altrimenti depongo le armi e torno nell'anonimato come ho fatto nell'ultimo periodo.


----------



## Aragorn (19 Marzo 2015)

- Nell'estate del 2010 ero molto felice del suo arrivo, non ero ancora iscritto al forum ma vi assicuro che quell'anno l'ho sempre difeso e sostenuto fino al fatidico giorno del derby (da lì in poi la strada fu ovviamente in discesa). E a posteriori non ho mai disconosciuto i suoi meriti al contrario di altri. 
- Il secondo anno era l'anno della conferma (ovvero il passo più difficile per confermarsi dei grandi) e invece fu una delusione totale. Della Champions non mi interessava nulla (si sapeva che la vittoria finale non era alla nostra portata) ma la sconfitta in campionato fu una vera pugnalata al cuore. Discorsi sul mancato scambio Pato-Tevez e il gol di Muntari per quel che mi riguarda lasciano il tempo che trovano, dico solo che perdemmo quello scudetto per aver perso in casa contro una Fiorentina oscena e pareggiato contro un Bologna altrettanto modesto. Se per battere due squadre da retrocessione a San Siro servivano Tevez, Messi, Cr7 o altri allora abbiamo due visioni molto diverse di questo sport. 
- L'anno dopo c'era poco da pretendere, la squadra era stata distrutta ergo si poteva puntare massimo alla zona Uefa (o EL che dir si voglia). Stagione stranissima, prima parte penosa, seconda molto buona. Resto dell'idea che il terzo posto sia stato raggiunto soprattutto grazie ad alcune sviste arbitrali ma resta il fatto che anche qualora non ci fossero state avremmo comunque raggiunto l'Europa League che era secondo me l'obiettivo massimo per quella squadra, quindi nulla da imputare ad Allegri. 
- L'ultima stagione uno schifo totale. Lo scrissi già allora che in quella stagione Allegri non si dimostrò tanto scarso quanto un pessimo professionista. Va bene che era l'ultimo anno di contratto, va bene che la famiglia Berlusconi ti ha sembre bacchettato (ma anche stipendiato) però poteva oggettivamente fare meglio il suo lavoro, era evidente che l'impegno era ai minimi storici.
- Alla Juve sta facendo tutto sommato bene: in campionato la sua Juve sta vincendo per abbandono; non è un volerlo sminuire, credo sia un dato di fatto che la Roma di quest'anno è la brutta copia di quella della passata stagione. Ovviamente non è colpa di Allegri se la Roma fa schifo (e se al contrario delle tre Grandi ha un DNA perdente), ma se si devono dare dei giudizi tecnici oggettivi non si può non tener conto della pochezza degli avversari. In Champions diciamo che ha avuto la bravura di eliminare un avversario alla sua portata (il che è sempre un merito e non un demerito). Sotto questo aspetto non vanno però dimenticate la sconfitta in Supercoppa e la probabile eliminazione in Coppia Italia.

In conclusione ritengo Allegri un discreto allenatore che finora non ha mai dimostrato di saper fare il grande salto. Il giorno in cui rivincerà (dico rivincerà perchè lo ha già fatto nel 2011) uno scudetto avendo come avversario una squadra tosta o in cui eliminerà in Champions squadre sulla carta superiori (come Mourinho all'Inter o lo stesso Ancelotti nel 2007) allora mi ricrederò. Fino ad allora nessun rimpianto, il fatto di aver Inzaghi in panchina non è assolutamente un buon motivo per provare nostalgia (altrimenti stando a questi folli ragionamenti all'ufficializzazione di Sarri dovremmo scendere nudi in piazza a festeggiare ..) Quando vedo Pippo in panchina io penso solo a Clarence, è lui il mio vero rimpianto.


----------



## 666psycho (19 Marzo 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma boh, veramente. Io non lo so. Rispetto le opinioni di tutti, ma qui dai... è follia.
> 
> Come si pù rimpiangere uno che... è stato il primo allenatore a venire al Milan e giocare a contropiede e lanci lunghi e palla a Ibra. E' stato il primo allenatore a richiedere mediani su mediani e a schierare un centrocampo con 3 di essi. E' stato il primo allenatore a non vincere lo scudetto in Italia con Ibrahimovic in rosa (e una rosa ampiamente più forte delle altre). E' stato l'allenatore che ha rotto il significato del numero 10 al Milan mettendo come trequartisti: Boateng, Nocerino, Emanuelson. E' stato l'allenatore che in 4 anni non ha mostrato un filo di gioco. L'allenatore che per la prima volta ci ha fatto vedere le piccole venire a fare gioco a casa del milan. L'allenatore che per primo ci ha RIDIMENZIONATO, anche nelle dichiarazioni: "I ragazzi hanno dato il massimo, l'atalanta è un campo difficilissimo, per noi era importante fare un punto". Potrei continuare oltre. Ma mi fermo qui. Prima che vomito.



hai detto tutto!


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Marzo 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Allegri, innanzitutto, ha avuto un grande e indiscutibile pregio: subentrare bene a Conte. E' sempre molto difficile sostituire un tecnico vincente, basti ricordare all'Inter post-triplete con il fallimento di Benitez.
> Allegri è primo in campionato con grande distacco (non farà 100 punti, ma magari se gli altri perdono punti può significare che il livello medio del campionato sia più alto - e a mio parere è così), ancora dentro alla Coppa Italia e ai quarti di Champions (risultato mai raggiunto da Conte).
> Su tutto questo non c'è da discutere.
> 
> ...



Tutto giusto, tranne che Conte non ha mai raggiunto i quarti. Gli ha fatti durante il secondo anno e fu sbattuto fuori dal Bayern. Per il resto perfetto


----------



## hiei87 (19 Marzo 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Fisicamente è dal 2008 che siamo impresentabili e infatti è da quel periodo che anche in europa abbiamo rimediato solo figuracce
> 
> Mentalmente siamo morti perché hanno chiuso tutti i senatori che sapevano cosa vuol dire "vincere" e sono stati rimpiazzati dalla società con gente ridicola senza attributi e si sono eletti senatori amebe come Bonera, Abate e Montolivo...non mi pare che la Juve di allegri abbia una mentalità da provinciale..e poi meglio gente concreta che sa di cosa parla che uno come garcia che a inizio campionato trollava frasi come "vinceremo il campionato di sicuro" e adesso rishia di finire 4° se non sta attento..



Fisicamente negli ultimi anni di Ancelotti eravamo morti, ma avevamo un'età media altissima e una squadra piena di giocatori poco votati alla fatica. Con Allegri l'età media si è abbassata, la squadra s'è riempita di mediani e si è "liberata" di quelli che correvano meno, eppure fisicamente eravamo un disastro. Seedorf, che era riuscito a dare una parvenza di gioco, ha sofferto molto di una preparazione dilettantistica.
Capitolo mentalità: prima del suo arrivo la mentalità del Milan è stata da sempre propositiva e votata ad un gioco offensivo e di qualità. E' stato lui, fin da subito a pretendere giocatori da provinciale e medianacci. E' stato lui a imporre gente come Muntari perennemente in campo e a far passare l'idea che uno come Boateng potesse giocare trequartista nel Milan (tralasciamo quei pochi mesi giocati bene). Infine è stato il precursore i un tipo di atteggiamento, nelle interviste come in spogliatoio, da provinciale. Probabilmente ora alla juve si comporta in maniera diversa, ieri l'ho visto infuriarsi anche sul 3 a 0, ma non dimentichiamoci episodi come quello dell'Emirates dopo lo 0 a 3 preso dall'Arsenal...
Allenare il Milan è molto diverso dall'allenare la juventus. Può darsi che sia un allenatore più adatto a quel contesto, premesso che comunque per ora ha fatto solo il suo dovere, anche se l'ha fatto bene.


----------



## prebozzio (19 Marzo 2015)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto, tranne che Conte non ha mai raggiunto i quarti. Gli ha fatti durante il secondo anno e fu sbattuto fuori dal Bayern. Per il resto perfetto


Ops


----------



## 666psycho (19 Marzo 2015)

allegri non é scarso, ma neanche bravo. al milan é stato un mediocre, non é impossibile che migliori con gli anni... ci mancherebbe! ma bisogna essere realisti, al milan non ha fatto così bene... ha fatto parecchi errori.. Magari tra qualche anno diventa un super allenatore, ma la mia opinione, di quando era al milan, non cambierà mai!


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Marzo 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma boh, veramente. Io non lo so. Rispetto le opinioni di tutti, ma qui dai... è follia.
> 
> Come si pù rimpiangere uno che... è stato il primo allenatore a venire al Milan e giocare a contropiede e lanci lunghi e palla a Ibra. E' stato il primo allenatore a richiedere mediani su mediani e a schierare un centrocampo con 3 di essi. E' stato il primo allenatore a non vincere lo scudetto in Italia con Ibrahimovic in rosa (e una rosa ampiamente più forte delle altre). E' stato l'allenatore che ha rotto il significato del numero 10 al Milan mettendo come trequartisti: Boateng, Nocerino, Emanuelson. E' stato l'allenatore che in 4 anni non ha mostrato un filo di gioco. L'allenatore che per la prima volta ci ha fatto vedere le piccole venire a fare gioco a casa del milan. L'allenatore che per primo ci ha RIDIMENZIONATO, anche nelle dichiarazioni: "I ragazzi hanno dato il massimo, l'atalanta è un campo difficilissimo, per noi era importante fare un punto". Potrei continuare oltre. Ma mi fermo qui. Prima che vomito.



Bravissimo è il mio stesso pensiero.


----------



## Renegade (19 Marzo 2015)

Eh ma Max è un cesso. Conte, invece, che esce ai gironi contro squadre croate e slave da terzo mondo è un fenomeno. Uno che schiera il 5-3-2 e riesce a prenderle in casa dal Benfica, in una competizione che ti garantisce la finale a Torino. Allegri ha i medianacci e non fa gioco. Conte che si chiude anche a 6 in difesa invece è Sacchi. Uno che non si smuove dal suo 3-5-2 neanche se lo fucili. Ma per favore.

La verità è che ancora una volta la società è riuscita a trovare un parafulmine in Allegri, che la maggior parte di voi accusavano di essere la causa principale del male. Il suo unico errore al Milan è stata la diatriba con Pirlo. Ma ai tempi c'era un ottimo Van Bommel. Chi chiama in causa il secondo scudetto perso dimentica lo scandaloso Gol fantasma di Muntari, l'affare Pato-Tevez (uno che a 30 anni fa differenza in Serie A e CL) ormai chiuso e saltato tutti sappiamo perché. E il terzo anno riuscì a fare una rimonta con una rosa assurda, la stessa che trascinò al 2-0 al Barcellona, annullando il gioco blaugrana ma non con semplice catenaccio, bensì chiudendo proprio tutti gli spazi. 

Alla Juve sta confermando che non è Guardiola, ma è un buonissimo tecnico. Ha imposto un ottimo modulo, funzionale, traendo il meglio da ciò che ha a disposizione. Ha poi una furbizia senza eguali. Non si fa mettere i piedi in testa e ha subito portato lo spogliatoio dalla sua parte, tant'è che ieri Chiellini ha detto che è stato il cambio allenatore a far fare il salto di qualità e ha praticamente scaricato Conte.

Questo dimostra che non è affatto uno yes-man. Col tempo poi sta pure migliorando sotto vari aspetti. La verità è che molti rosicano, ma lo fanno con cognizione di causa. Dico solo che spero che in CL vada avanti più a lungo possibile per zittire tutti coloro che lo criticano su delle basi assurde e solo per antipatia. Vai Max, sempre avuto stima di te.


----------



## vota DC (19 Marzo 2015)

Comunque parliamo di uno che ha battuto il Barca con il Milan dopo l'addio dei senatori e prima dell'arrivo di Balotelli, stupirsi perché batte l'ultima in classifica del campionato tedesco mi pare eccessivo. Piuttosto va notato che

1)La rosa juventina corre anche quando ha le gambe rotte (Tevez in particolare), sembrano dei rabbiosi. La colpa della mancanza di fiato era dei preparatori del Milan. Allegri ha detto soltanto una parola contro di loro? Ve la ricordate la siesta pomeridiana alla vigilia della partita contro il Sassuolo?
2)Corrono voci sui vari Abate e Pazzini, Marotta genialmente si è fatto prendere Matri in prestito senza pagare nemmeno l'ingaggio. Al di là del fatto che con i colleghi che hanno possono giocare bene, ma ha senso dare spazio a questi pupilli bolliti quando la Juventus qualcosa può spendere?
3)I moduli fanno pena come facevano pena quelli di Conte, i cambi anche di più.
4)Merito dei singoli o no, Allegri mi pare abbia la CL nel suo DNA più di Conte, per me chi punta alla rinascita tramite lui dovrebbe tenere in conto questo perché pure con Messi oltre la semifinale Conte non ci arriva, trascura troppo le coppe.


----------



## Milo (19 Marzo 2015)

Come fate a dire che Allegri è il responsabile dello crollo del milan lo sapete solo voi.

Qua comanda Berlusconi e metteva sempre bocca nelle formazioni anche se non ha nessun titolo o studio per dire certe cose e voleva comunque che i suoi ordini venissero fatti, oltre al fatto che non è mai esistito un mercato, non gli hanno mai preso un centrocampista e un difensore vero dopo la cessione di thiago silva. Se compri Poli e Acerbi, significa che non punti assolutamente a vincere!!! Questo riuscì a vincere col barca con Muntari titolare!! Ad arrivare agli ottavi, ad arrivare più volte ai preliminari di Champions quando se lo meritava 1000 volte di più la fiorentina o chi altro c'era.
Ora alla Juve ha il campionato già vinto ed è ai quarti! Ma di cosa vogliamo parlare???


----------



## Efferosso (19 Marzo 2015)

Ma dai su fate i bravi.
Il borussia è passato da Lewandosky ad Aubameyang.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Marzo 2015)

ovviamente quando si tratta di dare un giudizio le vie di mezzo non esistono mai . Nell'ultimo periodo di allegri al milan sostenevo che la squadra oltre ad essere allenata male era costruita peggio . Alla luce degli ultimi avvenimenti possiamo sfatare ulteriori miti tipo allegri e le vasche di sabbia , allegri e i medianacci ecc al contempo però si rafforzano delle certezze : i preparatori e lo staff medico sono imposti dall'alto e che i medianacci vengono presi da sappiamo noi chi


----------



## The P (19 Marzo 2015)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> A parte che qui nessuno, penso nemmeno chi ha aperto il topic, sta rimpiangendo Allegri, ma si sta solo dicendo che non è un cesso di allenatore (e non è neanche un grandissimo, ma lo specifico perché la gente tende a dare interpretazioni un po' alla c...o). Ciò che hai scritto è divertente e pensa te se devo difendere Allegri. Di certo c'è l'aver perso lo scudetto con Ibra, ma:
> 
> 1) Non mi pare che sia stato il primo allenatore a richiedere i medianacci. Lui, da puro aziendalista, faceva giocare quelli che gli prendevano. Il primo e il secondo anno ha sempre fatto giocare quelli coi piedi buoni. Mi vengono in mente Pirlo (seccato dalla proprietà e non dall'allenatore visto che è stato ammesso dallo stesso Pirlo nella sua biografia), Seedorf e Van Bommel. Poi è iniziato il processo di smantellamento che è da attribuire solo ed esclusivamente alla proprietà e a un dirigente che oltre ai medianacci a zero non riusciva ad ottenere.
> 
> ...



Caro, nonostante la stima, questa volta resto della mia opinione. Sopratutto nei tre punti che hai elencato la penso diversamente.


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Marzo 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Caro, nonostante la stima, questa volta resto della mia opinione. Sopratutto nei tre punti che hai elencato la penso diversamente.



Ci mancherebbe


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Marzo 2015)

Mi piacerebbe vederlo allenare il Napoli o la Roma questo fenomeno.


----------



## Jaqen (19 Marzo 2015)

Io penso che Allegri sia un discreto allenatore. 

Nel Milan ha avuto il difetto di fissarsi troppo su alcuni giocatori. In più, aveva fatto il suo corso: più di 3 anni un allenatore non può stare nella stessa squadra


----------



## ed.vedder77 (19 Marzo 2015)

Non lo rimpiangerò mai!!


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Marzo 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io penso che Allegri sia un discreto allenatore.
> 
> Nel Milan ha avuto il difetto di fissarsi troppo su alcuni giocatori. In più, aveva fatto il suo corso: più di 3 anni un allenatore non può stare nella stessa squadra



Sintesi equilibrata. Poi comunque ho la sensazione che in champions vada mediamente meglio (la partita col Barca è stat la migliore della sua gestione).


----------



## Jino (19 Marzo 2015)

Non si può rimpiangere Allegri, ma allo stesso tempo chi lo definiva un asino è chiaro esagerasse, probabilmente spinto da tremende delusioni. Allegri è un buonissimo allenatore, ma che non poteva certo far rendere una squadra che da anni non investiva e veniva puntualmente indebolita. Senza scordare una proprietà che a più ripresa l'aveva totalmente sfiduciato.

Da noi ha commesso un errore, è il non essersi dimesso dopo aver vinto i play off con il PSV. Li visto il mercato imbarazzante e la sfiducia del presidente doveva levare le tende e salutare questo circo di matti.


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Marzo 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma boh, veramente. Io non lo so. Rispetto le opinioni di tutti, ma qui dai... è follia.
> 
> Come si pù rimpiangere uno che... è stato il primo allenatore a venire al Milan e giocare a contropiede e lanci lunghi e palla a Ibra. E' stato il primo allenatore a richiedere mediani su mediani e a schierare un centrocampo con 3 di essi. E' stato il primo allenatore a non vincere lo scudetto in Italia con Ibrahimovic in rosa (e una rosa ampiamente più forte delle altre). E' stato l'allenatore che ha rotto il significato del numero 10 al Milan mettendo come trequartisti: Boateng, Nocerino, Emanuelson. E' stato l'allenatore che in 4 anni non ha mostrato un filo di gioco. L'allenatore che per la prima volta ci ha fatto vedere le piccole venire a fare gioco a casa del milan. L'allenatore che per primo ci ha RIDIMENZIONATO, anche nelle dichiarazioni: "I ragazzi hanno dato il massimo, l'atalanta è un campo difficilissimo, per noi era importante fare un punto". Potrei continuare oltre. Ma mi fermo qui. Prima che vomito.



90 minuti di applausi, quoto tutto.


----------



## colcuoresivince (19 Marzo 2015)

Il fatto è che i forum permettono a tutti di esprimere le proprie idee.
Allegri è un ottimo allenatore, ha sbagliato nel secondo anno da noi, ma etichettarlo come perdente o scarso è assurdo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Marzo 2015)

Ad Allegri riconosco il pregio di essere entrato in punta di piedi alla Juve ed essersi preso del tempo prima di imporre il suo gioco.Punto.
Per il resto ha eliminato una squadra che definirla in crisi è riduttivo e sta vincendo un campionato in cui le concorrenti si sono eliminate da sole.



The P ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma boh, veramente. Io non lo so. Rispetto le opinioni di tutti, ma qui dai... è follia.
> 
> Come si pù rimpiangere uno che... è stato il primo allenatore a venire al Milan e giocare a contropiede e lanci lunghi e palla a Ibra. E' stato il primo allenatore a richiedere mediani su mediani e a schierare un centrocampo con 3 di essi. E' stato il primo allenatore a non vincere lo scudetto in Italia con Ibrahimovic in rosa (e una rosa ampiamente più forte delle altre). E' stato l'allenatore che ha rotto il significato del numero 10 al Milan mettendo come trequartisti: Boateng, Nocerino, Emanuelson. E' stato l'allenatore che in 4 anni non ha mostrato un filo di gioco. L'allenatore che per la prima volta ci ha fatto vedere le piccole venire a fare gioco a casa del milan. L'allenatore che per primo ci ha RIDIMENZIONATO, anche nelle dichiarazioni: "I ragazzi hanno dato il massimo, l'atalanta è un campo difficilissimo, per noi era importante fare un punto". Potrei continuare oltre. Ma mi fermo qui. Prima che vomito.



.


----------



## danyaj87 (19 Marzo 2015)

Se allegri dovesse arrivare in semifinale di Champions ( e li finisce la storia poi secondo me) ha già surclassato conte, si il suo gioco era fatto di mediani e medianacci, ma chi aveva il milan di giocatori che impostavano il gioco al suo secondo anno. Pirlo era andato via, il centrocampo smantellato e non c'era nemmeno un'ombra di acquisto fatto in maniera sensata. Non dico che non avesse colpe, semmai non aveva più stimoli nemmeno lui. Che comunque uno scudo all'esordio l'ha vinto e ora lo stesso con la juve. Spero che la Juve stessa arrivi almeno alle semifinali. Poi il resto è fuffa. Chi è venuto dopo ha fatto molto (seedorf escluso che però ha aveva la società contro) peggio. 
Poi viva la libertà d'espressione, sono il primo a dirlo, ma nemmeno si può dire che è scarso come allenatore, o non è uno capace, o ancora "e ma allenasse roma e napoli". Ha salvato il cagliari partendo da 5 sconfitte nelle prime 5, ha portato il sassuolo in B. Non è uno che è spuntato dal nulla. Non è che gli altri allenatori in giro per il mondo hanno vinto qualcosa con Roma e Napoli di recente (la coppa italia non la considero). Se un'italiana vincesse l'europa league, l'allenatore della squadra sarebbe da prendere e portare subito da noi. Fosse pure Mancini.


----------



## davoreb (19 Marzo 2015)

per ora ha fatto un ottimo lavoro ma non parliamo di miracolo o impresa, ha eliminato una squadra inferiore alla sua.

ieri guardando la partita sono rimasto sorpreso dalla pochezza tecnica di alcuni giocatori del borussia, poi parlando dello stesso Borussia: aggiugi lewandosky e gotze al milan attuale e diventiamo da scudetto.

Questi giocano con due nostri scarti da titolari.


----------



## de sica (19 Marzo 2015)

Come al solito la coerenza è di casa.
Non era un fenomeno prima, come non era un cesso di allenatore, ma non lo è neanche adesso, per il momento.

La dimostrazione la trovate in luis henrique.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Marzo 2015)

Mi limito a farvi notare che il Borussia sembrava il Milan. Penso basti


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Marzo 2015)

Il mio acciughino 


Niente miracoli per ora eh, però lavorare bello scetticismo era difficile, conosco tifosi juventini che quasi rosicano


----------



## hiei87 (19 Marzo 2015)

Io penso si debbano fare due giudizi distinti: il giudizio generale su Allegri allenatore, che ovviamente comprende anche ciò che sta facendo alla juve, e che non può essere negativo. Poi si può pensare che sia un buon allenatore con dei margini di miglioramento (ed è il mio pensiero), che sia già un grande allenatore, ecc...
Tutt'altro giudizio è quello sull'Allegri dei tre anni e mezzo al Milan. Ho già spiegato e hanno già spiegato meglio di me quali siano i danni che ha fatto a livello di mentalità e di gioco.
Una frase che sento spesso fare è "Allegri al Milan ha fatto un 1°, un 2° e un 3° posto, quindi ha fatto bene".
Ora, ok, il 1° e il 3°, anche se bisognerebbe anche vedere come sono arrivati (senza veri avversari lo scudetto e coi svariati aiutini il terzo posto), ma il 2° posto è un merito? Terza ci arrivò l'Udinese...Dovevamo farci sorpassare anche da loro? La juve veniva da anni disgraziati. Fummo noi a dare loro fiducia con la solita partenza disastrosa allegriana e giocando il primo scontro diretto in maniera indegna. E non dimentichiamo che, gol di Muntari o no, a 7 dalla fine eravamo a +4. Poi siamo andati a pareggiare contro Catania e Bologna, a perdere in casa contro una Fiorentina da retrocessione e a perdere contro l'inter di Stramaccioni. 
Sulla prima parte della scorsa stagione poi c'è poco da dire...
Insomma, Allegri per me è un buon allenatore e potrà diventare anche grande, ma il periodo al Milan non può essere considerato positivo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Marzo 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> *Continuo a considerare Allegri un tecnico mediocre, anche se ovviamente con Inzaghi non c'è paragone,*
> pittosto la cosa deve molto far riflettere sul reale valore di Conte,
> *con questa Juve nella serie A qualsiasi allenatore, a parte forse Pippo, farebbe un figurone*
> molto sopravvalutato



Quoto e aggiungo questo pensiero personale:

Per me Allegri e un buon tecnico quando puo impostare la squadra in maniera difensiva per provare di segnare in contropiede. Non a caso le partite contro il Barcelona il Milan le ha sempre giocato degnamente a San Siro.

Il problema di Allegri e quando deve impostare la squadra in maniera offensiva e tocca alla sua squadra di commandare il gioco. Qui Allegri e assolutamente mediocre per me, e se la Juve non fosse cosi spropositamente piu forte e amalgamata nei anni sotto la guida di Conte il scudetto Allegri non lo vincerebbe mai piu.


----------



## gianluca1193 (19 Marzo 2015)

Sono in preda alle convulsioni.


----------



## MissRossonera (19 Marzo 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma boh, veramente. Io non lo so. Rispetto le opinioni di tutti, ma qui dai... è follia.
> 
> Come si pù rimpiangere uno che... è stato il primo allenatore a venire al Milan e giocare a contropiede e lanci lunghi e palla a Ibra. E' stato il primo allenatore a richiedere mediani su mediani e a schierare un centrocampo con 3 di essi. E' stato il primo allenatore a non vincere lo scudetto in Italia con Ibrahimovic in rosa (e una rosa ampiamente più forte delle altre). E' stato l'allenatore che ha rotto il significato del numero 10 al Milan mettendo come trequartisti: Boateng, Nocerino, Emanuelson. E' stato l'allenatore che in 4 anni non ha mostrato un filo di gioco. L'allenatore che per la prima volta ci ha fatto vedere le piccole venire a fare gioco a casa del milan. L'allenatore che per primo ci ha RIDIMENZIONATO, anche nelle dichiarazioni: "I ragazzi hanno dato il massimo, l'atalanta è un campo difficilissimo, per noi era importante fare un punto". Potrei continuare oltre. Ma mi fermo qui. Prima che vomito.



La penso proprio come te. Sicuramente non è un pessimo allenatore né era il male assoluto di quel Milan come probabilmente la frustrazione di quel periodo portava a pensare, ma non è che sia un grandissimo tecnico.Ieri ha preparato la gara benissimo e di questo gliene va dato atto, ma ricordiamoci che rosa ha tra le mani.Era superiore al Borussia, dai! 
Per me un anno di Inzaghi vi sta portando a distorcere la realtà. Ok che chiunque è meglio di lui e quindi ovviamente Allegri lo è di gran lunga, ma rimpiangerlo è troppo!


----------



## Sherlocked (19 Marzo 2015)

Allenatore normale, alla pari di un Sarri, di un Delio Rossi.


----------



## mr.wolf (19 Marzo 2015)

Allegri è un allenatore normale,uno che se va bene non fa danni.Alla Juve ha trovato una rosa già costruita ereditando tutto il lavoro fatto da Conte dal punto di vista mentale-tecnico e tattico.Ricordiamoci che da noi ha perso uno scudetto già vinto con in squadra Ibra e Thiago,il nostro centrocampo si è trasformato nel tempo in una falegnameria grazie anche alle sue indicazioni.Da noi è ovvio che sembrasse più scarso visto la società che aveva intorno ma di certo un genio non è diventato.


----------



## smallball (19 Marzo 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non si può rimpiangere Allegri, ma allo stesso tempo chi lo definiva un asino è chiaro esagerasse, probabilmente spinto da tremende delusioni. Allegri è un buonissimo allenatore, ma che non poteva certo far rendere una squadra che da anni non investiva e veniva puntualmente indebolita. Senza scordare una proprietà che a più ripresa l'aveva totalmente sfiduciato.
> 
> Da noi ha commesso un errore, è il non essersi dimesso dopo aver vinto i play off con il PSV. Li visto il mercato imbarazzante e la sfiducia del presidente doveva levare le tende e salutare questo circo di matti.


perfetto..


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Marzo 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> allegri non é scarso, ma neanche bravo. al milan é stato un mediocre, non é impossibile che migliori con gli anni... ci mancherebbe! ma bisogna essere realisti, al milan non ha fatto così bene... ha fatto parecchi errori.. Magari tra qualche anno diventa un super allenatore, ma la mia opinione, di quando era al milan, non cambierà mai!



In tre anni ha fatto primo, secondo e terzo..cioé non per dire ma Ancelotti (che per me rimane il nr 1) in otto anni si è giocato davvero solo due volte il campionato..ed era un super Milan..


----------



## danyaj87 (19 Marzo 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In tre anni ha fatto primo, secondo e terzo..cioé non per dire ma Ancelotti (che per me rimane il nr 1) in otto anni si è giocato davvero solo due volte il campionato..ed era un super Milan..



Si ma ancelotti era un maiale che non poteva allenare (svariate cit.) 

Qua purtroppo manca la visione oggettiva e non distorta del tutto, il fatto è che tutto l'insieme milan oramai è una serie di casini e contro casini che fanno solo del male. Allegri è stato fortunato ad essere cacciato nel momento migliore (peggiore). Per me non ha fatto i danni che qui si millantano. Il problema è che con lui al terzo anno è iniziato lo sfascio della società. L'unica colpa sua può essere l'errata gestione del secondo anno, che è arrivato per il gol di Muntari, e per la partita persa con la Fiore in casa, altrimenti avremmo fatto nostro quello scudetto senza se e senza ma. 

Ad ogni modo io lo dico, sono contento per lui, da una parte si sta riscattando, dall'altra è comunque aiutato da l'unica squadra italiana seria che c'è per ora. Spero che arrivi in semifinale (dipende venerdì chi beccano). Poi ha vinto contro il Dortmund in difficoltà, vero, verissimo, la squadra di Klopp è allo sfascio, gli hanno venduto tutti i giocatori per prendere quell'Immobile la.

Comunque Acciuga con la nostra rosa avrebbe come minimo una decina di punti in più.


----------



## Dapone (19 Marzo 2015)

il grosso del lavoro lo ha fatto Conte e il suo staff. 
non lo rimpiango e non lo scambierei nemmeno con Inzaghi, sebbene il secondo è proprio incapace.


----------



## dottor Totem (19 Marzo 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Lo metto in Bar Milan perché è rivolto a noi tifosi rispetto al periodo rossonero di Max..
> Nel doppio confronto ha dominato e smontato quel pallone gonfiato di Klopp e non mi venite a dire che la Juve (senza Pogba e Pirlo) ha una rosa migliore del Borussia..
> La verità è che Allegri è assolutamente un buon tecnico e al Milan il non gioco e poi i due campionati non vinti sono stati frutto semplicemente di una squadra allestita coi piedi (non una novità, è dal 2009 che andiamo in campo con giocatori presi a caso)..
> 
> Una delle poche volte in vita mia che sono stato contento di una vittoria della Juve che riabilita un tecnico che qui ha fatto bene e non si è mai prostituito al presidente ma incredibilmente ai tifosi ha fatto più schifo di gente improvvisata come Leonardo o Seedorf o di incapaci come zaccheroni..



Purtroppo sull'onda della rabbia e la frustrazione si dicono cose esagerate, come per allegri all'epoca. Oggi per i milanisti è difficile rimangiarsi la parola. 
Allegri alla juve ha confermato di essere un buon tecnico. Oltretutto anche coraggioso.


----------



## Tobi (19 Marzo 2015)

Allegri è un buon allenatore. Non è una capra come lo abbiamo fatto passare al milan, me compreso e non é un rivoluzionario. Con una squadra competitiva sa farsi valere perche le idee non gli mancano.


----------



## Albijol (19 Marzo 2015)

Io non lo rimpiango affatto, può vincere quello che vuole.


----------



## 666psycho (19 Marzo 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In tre anni ha fatto primo, secondo e terzo..cioé non per dire ma Ancelotti (che per me rimane il nr 1) in otto anni si è giocato davvero solo due volte il campionato..ed era un super Milan..



io non guardo solo alla classifica... ma anche il gioco, la gestione, etc..


----------



## The Ripper (19 Marzo 2015)

E' un allenatore molto preparato ed è proprio raro che sgarri una partita dal punto di vista tattico.
Da noi i problemi sono stati più che altro fisici. Ma c'è da dire che i problemi fisici (condizione atletica e infortuni) sono un'eredità dell'ultimo Ancelotti. Non era Allegri l'allenatore quando l'Arsenal di Fabregas e ADEBAYOR sovrastava in tutti i reparti il Milan fresco vincitore della Champions e del Mondiale per club. Non era Allegri allenatore quando si giocava col Palermo già sapendo che non facevamo risultato e che il gol di Miccoli non era nemmeno quotato. Non era Allegri l'allenatore quando non vincevi con le piccole e i media e noi tifosi rincoglioniti qui sul forum dicevamo "eeeeeh, ma è perché ci serve una punta di pesoooh... con le piccole serve uno come Drogbaaaaaahhh". E invece non riuscivamo a coglieri problemi più seri, legati al gioco e alla condizione atletica della squadra (che di fatto correva meno delle cosiddette "piccole").
Come quando c'era Zaccheroni, dopo lo scudetto pensevamo di avere chissà che squadra della Madonna... invece Abbiati, Abate, Mexes, Antonini, Ambrosini, Gattuso, Nocerino, Robinho, Boateng, Cassano e Pato... (e parlòo solo dei titolari) cosa si sono rivelati? Cos'erano in realtà? E Balotelli, mezza stagione da supereroe?

Allegri tatticamente è un grande allenatore che però si perde poi nei dettagli. Ma è un allenatore che nel momento cruciale della carriera (il passaggio ad una grande squadra) hanno fatto di tutto per mettere in difficoltà. Gli costruiscono la squadra per poi sventrarla l'anno dopo. Gli comprano il centrocampista di "qualità", Aquilani, ma gli impongono di schierarlo solo per mezza stagione. Chiede un centrocampista dinamico (Asamoah, ricordate che eravamo ad un passo) e gli prendono Nocerino.
E Birsa dove lo mettiamo?
"Ha struprato il concetto di numero 10"... ma perchè??? ne aveva numeri 10? gli hanno preso numeri 10 per caso? Secondo Galliani sì: Ibrahimovic e Robinho. Capite? Ibra e Robinho! C'era proprio incomprensione e visioni totalmente diverse del calcio (l'antennista dopo uno dei tanti Milan-Barcellona di quegli anni disse: "Se avessi la possibilità di comprare Messi lo farei per poterlo schierare DIETRO LE PUNTE"...OMFG!!!!!!!) 
E la genialata Boateng dietro le punte ci ha portato uno scudetto (che non vincevi da 7 anni) e una supercoppa. Il suo "non gioco" ci ha portato a subire solo 7 gol in tutto il girone di ritorno. Con la Juve ha fatto registrare meno gol segnati rispetto alla Juve di Conte, ma anche meno incassati. E non ha Barzagli, colonna portante della Juve di Conte e simbolo della sua solidità.

Non è un genio del calcio, ma non è nemmeno un pollo. E questa è la SUA Juventus. Basta vedere con che modulo scende in campo e come è diverso il modo di interpretare la partita da parte dei giocatori.
Sta dimostrando di essere anche coraggioso, cosa che al Milan gli veniva addossata come grande mancanza.

Poi ci si dimentica che di anni ne ha 47, la bellezza di UNO SOLO in più del rampante Mihaijlovic.
E quando arrivò al Milan ne aveva 42, 1 in più di quanti ne avrebbe Montella se arrivasse sulla nostra panchina quest'estate. 
Quindi parliamo di un allenatore arrivato comunque giovane da noi e con esperienza solo in provincia.

Il materiale che aveva a disposizione Allegri al Milan si è rivelato per quello che era. Che fine hanno fatto i giocatori che costituivano quella squadra?
1) gli unici due campioni giocano in un top club
2) i tanti vecchi (l'età media era altissima, ricordate? era un nostro problema... o memoria corta del tifoso come al solito?) sono pensionati
3) i pochi rimasti si sono rivelati finalmente per la loro scarsezza (con Max anche Muntari sembrava un giocatore di calcio). Si veda Abate.
4) il resto, ovvero la MAGGIOR PARTE di quella rosa, è finito in provincia e gran parte di loro non è *nemmeno titolare.*

Abbiamo vinto uno scudetto con 2 campioni + una banda di vecchi e scarsoni.
Tant'è vero che i giornali titolarono: "E' lo scudetto di Allegri", sottolineando l'importanza del tecnico di trovare soluzioni tattiche e di far diventare una "banda" una "squadra".



Sui medianacci. Dal 2003 gli unici centrocampisti tecnici che abbiamo comprato sono stati:
-Vogel
-Gourcuff
-Cardacio
-Aquilani (prestito)
-Bonaventura (per sbaglio)
fate vobis.....


----------



## The Ripper (19 Marzo 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> io non guardo solo alla classifica... ma anche il gioco, la gestione, etc..



però contano i risultati.
E' facile gestire quando hai Maldini e Nesta e Stam in panchina... quando puoi scegliere tra Gattuso e Ambrosini al top, o tra Inzaghi e Tomasson.
LEONARDO non è un allenatore ma è una persona che SA DI CALCIO come pochi. Ed è una persona colta e intelligente. Secondo te mettere Huntelaar sul fascia era un suo desiderio? Una sua volontà tattica? O magari era, forse, un messaggio rivolto a qualcuno? Quel qualcuno che "mi rendo conto che ci sono persone che lavorano nel calcio e di calcio non ne capiscono nulla" (cit.)???

Allegri doveva scegliere tra Boateng spompato, Robinho e Pat...ehm...no Pato era sempre rotto.
Cioè doveva scegliere tra due spompati. E ha provato Emanuelson. Scelta coraggiosa che si è rivelata sciagurata causa risultati pessimi, ma almeno c'ha provato! Con quello che gli passava il convento.
Ancelotti fa una figura meno berbina se mette Di Maria a centrocampo. Il valore dei due giocatori è agli antipodi! male che va Di maria ti lascia qualche buco di troppo in difesa ma farà grandi incursioni. O no?

E il baratro in cui siamo crollati (che non è soloquest'anno) è proprio frutto della gestione scellerata dell'ultimo Ancelotti!!!!!
Chi voleva i vecchi "perché affidabili"? (cit). Chi diceva che i giovani possono essere bravi ma al Milan serve gente pronta? (cit.) Chi non ha mai voluto mettere in discussione le mummie come Seedorf, Ambrosini, Pirlo, Oddo, Zambrotta, Emerson e Gattuso? Chi aveva creato un "sistema" di stampo mafioso nello spogliatoio in cui i suoi "fidanzatini" (cit. del forum) Pirlo e Seedorf erano intoccabili, e di conseguenza i loro compagni di merende? *Chi è stato aziendalista fino al midollo permettendo che Galliani acquistasse potere oltremisura?* (di fatti chi ha osato parlare, Leonardo, fu fatto fuori. *E Galliani è il nostro problema principale da ANNI*). Chi ha creato quelle particolari situazioni che ancora oggi ci portiamo dietro (la tassa delle palle inattive, la "riconoscenza" per giocatori come Bonera o "l'eroe di Perugia"....) Chi ha insistito con Dida anche quando Dida era Didastroso e non ha mai chiesto un portiere? Chi ha creato quel sistema secondo il quale il centrocampo del Milan era intoccabile, "che giocatori migliori al mondo non ne esistono" (cit.) e quindi non ha mai nemmeno provato un'alternativa (l'unica sua alternativa è stata Beckham... e grazie al ***... dire!!!). Il non comprare mai una punta perchè "Tanto c'è Inzaghi"(cit.) o "Abbiamo già Inzaghi!" Cit.). *over 35*, per la cronaca. Chi, nonostante sapesse delle condizioni economiche della società, non ha cercato di dare nomi fattibili per il mercato, e non "i soliti noti" (il periodo di Drogba, poi quello di Adebayor)? Noi stessi dicevamo che "Né Ancelotti né Galliani conoscono giocatori. Meno male che abbiamo Leonardo!" O abbiamo dimenticato pure questo???
Parlo ovviamente del post Istanbul.

Diciamo piuttosto che l'Ancelotti allenatore è stato bravo, non eccezionale (i piatti sono sempre 2, quelle delle soddisfazioni e delle delusioni, mai uno soltanto), ma ci ha fatto togliere tante soddisfazioni. Ma è anche stato l'allenatore che ci ha fatto perdere più anni di vita (la Coruna, Istanbul, i tanti scudetti persi, l'Arsenal e il Werder Brema...).
Ma fa parte del calcio.

ma la gestione proprio no. La gestione Ancelotti è stata PESSIMA soprattutto post Istanbul, a tratti SCELLERATA.

p.s. sempre pro Allegri, Tevez non era *MAI stato così decisivo* in Champions League, né aveva segnato tanti gol come quest'anno. Fino a quest'anno era un caso peggio di Ibra (mi pare non segnasse in competizioni europee da 5 anni, nonostante 24 o 25 presenze... e in Europa non ha mai brillato nemmeno ai tempi dello United)


----------



## markjordan (19 Marzo 2015)

l'attuale borussia lo batteremmo pure noi coi ghanesi in campo e ho detto tutto
nullo


----------



## mandraghe (19 Marzo 2015)

I tifosi del Milan che si accapigliano sull'allenatore della Giuve... 

Vincesse pure 5 CL di fila e ventordici scudetti, i fallimenti e i danni che ha fatto al Milan resteranno.

Eppoi chissenefrega dell'allenatore juventino, qua vedo gente esultare (non semplicemente gioire, che ci può anche stare) perché ha vinto la Giuve...leggo tanti "eh lo dicevo io".... 

Ovviamente si rispettano le opinioni di tutti, e ci mancherebbe, però francamente trovo questo dibattoto estremamente provinciale...a me piacerebbe che si ritornasse ad "accapigliarsi" su questioni del tipo <Stam è meglio terzino o centrale?> oppure <meglio Kakà e Rui o le due punte?>, invece sfoghiamo le nostre energie sull'allenatore dei gobbi...mah!


----------



## The Ripper (19 Marzo 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> I tifosi del Milan che si accapigliano sull'allenatore della Giuve...
> 
> Vincesse pure 5 CL di fila e ventordici scudetti, i fallimenti e i danni che ha fatto al Milan resteranno.
> 
> ...



Al massimo qui il dibattito adesso è se Menez può essere un giocatore titolare perla prossima stagione o meno.
A tal proposito dico di no, che voglio un attaccante che sa giocare a calcio e segnare XD


----------



## mandraghe (19 Marzo 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Al massimo qui il dibattito adesso è se Menez può essere un giocatore titolare perla prossima stagione o meno.
> A tal proposito dico di no, che voglio un attaccante che sa giocare a calcio e segnare XD




Oppure: Bonera fa più danni da centrale o da terzino? Come ci siamo ridotti...


----------



## Ciachi (19 Marzo 2015)

È e resterà sempre un mediocre!!! Adesso ha "cacciato" gli "attributi" solo perche l atteggiamento 'mafioso' di marotta ,nedved e compagnia l'ha infettato....ed il pulcino spennato si sente un aquila!!!!


----------



## Serginho (19 Marzo 2015)

Come si faccia a infilare nella stessa frase uno che ha vinto tutto come Ancelotti, con uno qualsiasi come Allegri lo sapete solo voi, peraltro sminuire Ancelotti per giustificare le nefandezze di Allegri. Qui si tratta di non capire veramente nulla di pallone


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Marzo 2015)

infatti è scarso, estremamente scarso

col milan è stato un disastro lungo 4 anni, non ha MAI dato un gioco, nelle prime due stagioni aveva ibra che accentrava tutto su di sé, nonostante ciò è riuscito a perdere un campionato con lui e per poco non si faceva rimontare un 4-0 dall'arsenal, dicendo poi negli spogliatoi che andava tutto bene
poi vabbè, già la stagione 12/13 la partenza fu aberrante, e la 13/14, il peggior milan della storia

ora vincere in italia è una formalità (la juve potrebbe anche allenarla cavasin) e ora hanno buttato fuori una squadra fino a un mese fa ultima in classifica, e sono in un paese esterofilo come questo possiamo esaltare una squadra del genere


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (19 Marzo 2015)

Cioè fatemi capire, si spala melma a tutto spiano sull'allenatore campione in carica in Champions perché Allegri ha battuto la DECIMA SQUADRA in Bundesliga? Sto sognando?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Marzo 2015)

Io spero soltanto che domani becchino una squadra seria ma ovviamente prenderanno Monaco/Porto e quindi altro giro di caroselli ed esaltati a vuoto.


----------



## Marchisio89 (19 Marzo 2015)

Gran merito va anche dato al centrocampo (nonostante le assenze di Pogba e Pirlo), questa é la differenza con il suo Milan e questa Juve. Quel Milan aveva una coppia di centrali migliori e un grandissimo attaccante come Ibra, che peró é un solista e si sacrifica meno di Tevez.

Il centrocampo e Tevez sono la fortuna di Allegri, che ritengo un buon allenatore ma non certo un fenomeno.



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io spero soltanto che domani becchino una squadra seria ma ovviamente prenderanno Monaco/Porto e quindi altro giro di caroselli ed esaltati a vuoto.


So benissimo che rimarrá un sogno, ma io spero nel PSG come avversario e nell'incontro Monaco - Porto, beccando poi in caso di vittoria una di loro. Sarebbe magnifico.


----------



## [email protected] (19 Marzo 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Non lo rimpiangerò mai!!



amen!

A me non ha lasciato nessun rimpianto l'addio di Allegri.
La Juve potrei allenarla anche, magari avrei solo 5 punti di vantaggio sulla seconda, ma un gruppo così unito e amalgamato è piu' "facile" da gestire e mettere in campo. Bisogna sempre vedere alla distanza, speriamo pero' ora non incontrino il Porto o il Monaco (ma ne dubito, sapete, le urne, i sorteggi) vorrei vederla impegnata contro Bayern o Barca, il Real è un po' sottotono ma coi campioni non penso sia in crisi.

Vedremo come andrà a finire. In Italia domina anche perchè ormai la serie A inizia a fare un po' pena.

L'unica cosa che mi rattrista è che Tevez poteva venire da noi se non ricordo male


----------



## Dexter (19 Marzo 2015)

Certo che è scarso, ha preso in mano una squadra fatta e finita da Antonio Gonde,non ha alcun merito se non quello di aver cambiato modulo,fine. Perchè dovrebbe esser bravo? Per aver vinto uno scudetto dove la seconda in classifica pareggia 9 partite di fila? Per aver passato il turno col fantasma del Borussia?


----------



## Sherlocked (19 Marzo 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Certo che è scarso, ha preso in mano una squadra fatta e finita da Antonio Gonde,non ha alcun merito se non quello di aver cambiato modulo,fine. Perchè dovrebbe esser bravo? Per aver vinto uno scudetto dove la seconda in classifica pareggia 9 partite di fila? Per aver passato il turno col fantasma del Borussia?



Quoto soprattutto la prima frase. Allegri ha preso in mano una macchina perfetta o quasi, oliata, affiatata, e potenziata da acquisti mirati. Era gia tutto pronto, la pappa gia pronta per essere mangiata con gusto. Lui ha soltanto cambiato modulo (wow, che grande merito per un allenatore di serie A). Ha vinto lo scudo (prima di lui ne han vinti 3 di fila...) contro (e gia dire contro è un eufemismo) una rometta che, al primo anno con le coppe, si è persa mentalmente e fisicamente. E' passato secondo nel girone orripilante, ora ha battuto la decima squadra tedesca, giunta alla fine del suo ciclo, visto che ha svenduto i pezzi pregiati e ha acquistato immobile, per dire. E lo si esalta ? Ci siamo scordati che il ciclo juventino l'ha lanciato allegri perdendo lo scudo contro la juve di matri, quagliarella, de ceglie eccetera ? Emanuelson trequartista ? L'ottavo perso contro il Tottenham ? Come si faccia a elogiarlo e per di più a denigrare Ancelotti (che, per inciso, mangia in testa ad allegri) proprio non lo so.


----------



## 13-33 (19 Marzo 2015)

E un buon allenatore niente di piu !!!! A noi serve ben altro...


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Marzo 2015)

Penso che le somme si potranno tirare se passano contro una squadra dal livello del Barcellona/PSG. Lì si vedrà veramente di che pasta è fatta la Juve.


----------



## davoreb (20 Marzo 2015)

Io dico solo che degli ultimi allenatori del Milan questa e la mia classifica:

Carletto
Seedorf
Leonardo
Allegri
-----
Inzaghi

Lo scudetto con quel Milan rischiava di vincerlo pure Inzaghi allenatore, quell'anno lo zoccolo duro nello spogliatoio c'era ancora + ibra e thiago.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Marzo 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Allegri, innanzitutto, ha avuto un grande e indiscutibile pregio: subentrare bene a Conte. E' sempre molto difficile sostituire un tecnico vincente, basti ricordare all'Inter post-triplete con il fallimento di Benitez.
> Allegri è primo in campionato con grande distacco (non farà 100 punti, ma magari se gli altri perdono punti può significare che il livello medio del campionato sia più alto - e a mio parere è così), ancora dentro alla Coppa Italia e ai quarti di Champions (risultato mai raggiunto da Conte).
> Su tutto questo non c'è da discutere.
> 
> ...



perfetto.

Allegri sicuramente non è un fenomeno di allenatore come Klopp(definirlo brocco è da matti) o Simeone ma è sicuramente un buon/ottimo allenatore con i suoi difetti che tutti gli allenatori hanno. Ha avuto colpe al Milan non sue ed è stato crocifisso più del dovuto per colpa di una situazione di cui tutti noi adesso stiamo tristemente seguendo gli sviluppi. Fiero di averlo sempre difeso quando andava difeso e di non averlo criticato per partito preso.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Marzo 2015)

[MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] analisi *PERFETTA*


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Marzo 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> E' un allenatore molto preparato ed è proprio raro che sgarri una partita dal punto di vista tattico.
> Da noi i problemi sono stati più che altro fisici. Ma c'è da dire che i problemi fisici (condizione atletica e infortuni) sono un'eredità dell'ultimo Ancelotti. Non era Allegri l'allenatore quando l'Arsenal di Fabregas e ADEBAYOR sovrastava in tutti i reparti il Milan fresco vincitore della Champions e del Mondiale per club. Non era Allegri allenatore quando si giocava col Palermo già sapendo che non facevamo risultato e che il gol di Miccoli non era nemmeno quotato. Non era Allegri l'allenatore quando non vincevi con le piccole e i media e noi tifosi rincoglioniti qui sul forum dicevamo "eeeeeh, ma è perché ci serve una punta di pesoooh... con le piccole serve uno come Drogbaaaaaahhh". E invece non riuscivamo a coglieri problemi più seri, legati al gioco e alla condizione atletica della squadra (che di fatto correva meno delle cosiddette "piccole").
> Come quando c'era Zaccheroni, dopo lo scudetto pensevamo di avere chissà che squadra della Madonna... invece Abbiati, Abate, Mexes, Antonini, Ambrosini, Gattuso, Nocerino, Robinho, Boateng, Cassano e Pato... (e parlòo solo dei titolari) cosa si sono rivelati? Cos'erano in realtà? E Balotelli, mezza stagione da supereroe?
> 
> ...



Per fortuna qualcuno che parla di calcio e non di simpatie..
altro aspetto da non dimenticare sul primo scudetto "che avrebbe vinto chiunque"..
Forse non ci si ricorda che arrivammo agli scontri diretti con Napoli e Inter a campionato apertissimo e li dominammo tatticamente e come gioco addirittura con un Pato decisivo..
E molti si dimenticano che Ibra quell'anno ci lascò a piedi facendosi espellere e che in tutto il girone di ritorno mise a segno due miseri gol..ma ovviamente i rendimenti di gente come Boateng o Robinho (guarda caso mai più decisivi) non fu merito della collocazione tattica che gli trovò l'allenatore..


----------



## davoreb (20 Marzo 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per fortuna qualcuno che parla di calcio e non di simpatie..
> altro aspetto da non dimenticare sul primo scudetto "che avrebbe vinto chiunque"..
> Forse non ci si ricorda che arrivammo agli scontri diretti con Napoli e Inter a campionato apertissimo e li dominammo tatticamente e come gioco addirittura con un Pato decisivo..
> E molti si dimenticano che Ibra quell'anno ci lascò a piedi facendosi espellere e che in tutto il girone di ritorno mise a segno due miseri gol..ma ovviamente i rendimenti di gente come Boateng o Robinho (guarda caso mai più decisivi) non fu merito della collocazione tattica che gli trovò l'allenatore..



Ma per quale ragione dovrebbe starmi antipatico allegri??? mica lo conosco... lo posso giudicare da quello che vedo come tu giudichi altri.

Il primo anno Allegri ha vinto il campionato avendo a disposizione la squadra più forte e per quello è stato bravo, sicuramente non eccezionale, fuori agli ottavi di champions contro il Tottenham e fuori dalla coppa italia se non sbaglio contro il Palermo entrambre squadre inferiori come rosa globale.

Il milan l'anno prima era arrivato terzo con Leonardo al primo anno da Allenatore (avendo fuori Pato e Thiago per mesi) ed hai aggiunto alla squadra Ibra, Robinho e Boateng + a gennaio Cassano e Van Bommel.

La storia dei medianacci è nata quando teneva in panchina Ronaldinho e Seedorf per far giocare Ambrosini, Gattuso, Flamini e Boateng. (ricordate il milan dei tre mediani).

Il secondo anno ha fallito tutti gli obiettivi facendosi surclassare da una juve con la rosa inferiore sotto tutti i punti di vista sia in campionato che in coppa italia.

Per me è un discreto/buon allenatore, non ha ancora battuto sul campo un squadra superiore come rosa.


----------



## bmb (20 Marzo 2015)

Siamo veramente alla canna del gas.

Questa mi sembra la Juve di Conte. Di Allegri ammiro la fortuna che si è ritrovato ad avere una squadra impossibile da migliorare sul piano tattico.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Marzo 2015)

.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Marzo 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Ma per quale ragione dovrebbe starmi antipatico allegri??? mica lo conosco... lo posso giudicare da quello che vedo come tu giudichi altri.
> 
> Il primo anno Allegri ha vinto il campionato avendo a disposizione la squadra più forte e per quello è stato bravo, sicuramente non eccezionale, fuori agli ottavi di champions contro il Tottenham e fuori dalla coppa italia se non sbaglio contro il Palermo entrambre squadre inferiori come rosa globale.
> 
> ...



Col Tottenham siamo usciti male, vero..ma alla fine a san siro perdemmo perché dietro ci toccava schierare nonno Yepes (alla faccia della rosa incredibile di cui disponeva allegri)..al ritorno fu una gara strana e sfortunata capitata nel momento in cui abbiamo giocato peggio in tutto l'anno (avevamo tutti gli attaccanti in fase realizzativa scarsa)
Citare poi come plus nella rosa Binho e Cassano è uno scherzo immagino..due giocatori che nella loro carriera non sono mai stati decisivi..
il discorso di lasciare fuori Dinho e Seedorf io lo vedo come prova di grande coraggio..due pupilli del nano di cui uno senatore che però pascolavano per il campo giocando malissimo il 90% delle partite..ben fece a lasciarli fuori..


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (20 Marzo 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per fortuna qualcuno che parla di calcio e non di simpatie..
> altro aspetto da non dimenticare sul primo scudetto "che avrebbe vinto chiunque"..
> Forse non ci si ricorda che arrivammo agli scontri diretti con Napoli e Inter a campionato apertissimo e li dominammo tatticamente e come gioco addirittura con un Pato decisivo..
> E molti si dimenticano che Ibra quell'anno ci lascò a piedi facendosi espellere e che in tutto il girone di ritorno mise a segno due miseri gol..ma ovviamente i rendimenti di gente come Boateng o Robinho (guarda caso mai più decisivi) non fu merito della collocazione tattica che gli trovò l'allenatore..



Eh beh, ci mancava pure che non vincesse lo scudetto 2011 avendo come principale avversaria l'INTER di BENITEZ/LEONARDO.


----------



## davoreb (20 Marzo 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Col Tottenham siamo usciti male, vero..ma alla fine a san siro perdemmo perché dietro ci toccava schierare nonno Yepes (alla faccia della rosa incredibile di cui disponeva allegri)..al ritorno fu una gara strana e sfortunata capitata nel momento in cui abbiamo giocato peggio in tutto l'anno (avevamo tutti gli attaccanti in fase realizzativa scarsa)
> Citare poi come plus nella rosa Binho e Cassano è uno scherzo immagino..due giocatori che nella loro carriera non sono mai stati decisivi..
> il discorso di lasciare fuori Dinho e Seedorf io lo vedo come prova di grande coraggio..due pupilli del nano di cui uno senatore che però pascolavano per il campo giocando malissimo il 90% delle partite..ben fece a lasciarli fuori..



Fatto sta che il Tottenham non era chissà che squadra ed anche loro dietro non avevano terry/vidic dei tempi d'oro ed allegri in qualche modo ha toppato alla grande cosi come in coppa italia.

Binho non è chissa che cosa ma a quell'età (27 anni) con lo voglia di rilanciarsi intanto era ancora titolare indiscusso del brasile e l'anno prima Leonardo aveva Mancini... chi preferisci tra i due?

Dinho l'anno prima aveva fatto qualcosa tipo 30 tra goal e assist e c'è una via di mezzo tra tutti mediani e solo giocatori di qualità e non quantità, un grande allenatore deve saper usare le risorse che ha per vincere le partite che contano, per me lui ha usato la via più facile: Tre mediani che fanno filtro, e IBRA davanti che si pensa lui. Ripeto non lo reputo un'incapace ma neanche un ottimo allenatore.

tra l'altro penso che dopo gli errori fatti al milan sia cresciuto come è normale che sia.


----------



## Efferosso (20 Marzo 2015)

Io non vorrei dire eh, ma la juve 2011/2012, quella che ha aperto il ciclo, vantava codesta formazione:

Buffon
Chiellini Barzagli Bonucci
Pepe Marchisio Pirlo Vidal Lichsteiner
Vucinic Matri

Con gente come De Ceglie e Giaccherini sopra le 20 presenze, per dire...

Il Milan

Abbiati
Abate Thiago Silva Nesta/Mexes Taiwo
Aquilani/Nocerino Ambrosini/Seedorf Boateng
Cassano
Robinho/Maxi Lopez Ibrahimovic

Tutto quello che volete. Tutto, avevamo Taiwo, avevamo Seedorf che camminava, avevamo Pato rotto, avevamo Aquilani a mezzo servizio.
Tutto quello che volete.

Nesta e Thiago Silva valevano due volte la difesa della Juve. Ibrahimovic da solo valeva tre volte l'attacco della juve. Ma di che parliamo su...

Ah ps: il "fuoriclasse" della Juve (in palese parabola discendente, checché se ne dica) è di fatto stato un regalo di Allegri, tanto per dire.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Marzo 2015)

Grande Allegri anche nel sorteggio di oggi. Super


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Marzo 2015)

Quando eliminerà il fortissimo Monaco, dopo il super BVB di quest'anno, sarà come se Cristo fosse asceso una seconda volta. Lode a te Acciughino......


----------



## Gas (20 Marzo 2015)

Io mi limito a quel che ho visto, il Milan di Allegri faceva schifo da veder giocare, non lo sopportavo più era uno scempio. Quando è arrivato Seedorf ho rivisto qualcosa che valesse la pena guardare ed è stata la conferma della pochezza di Allegri. Poi è arrivato Inzaghi...


----------



## Petrecte (20 Marzo 2015)

Eccolo il Topic di beatificazione .... sicuro come la morte e le tasse ....


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Marzo 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> Io mi limito a quel che ho visto, il Milan di Allegri faceva schifo da veder giocare, non lo sopportavo più era uno scempio. Quando è arrivato Seedorf ho rivisto qualcosa che valesse la pena guardare ed è stata la conferma della pochezza di Allegri. Poi è arrivato Inzaghi...



Io sinceramente è dal 2008 che non vedo un milan che si possa considerare accettabile..Ancelotti, Leonardo, Allegri, Seedorf, Pippo..
La squadra è stata lasciata marcire e sulla panchina ci poteva stare chiunque che lo spettacolo era impossibile dato che per fare un gioco decente servono giocatori con piedi decenti e gente in grado di correre..
Sinceramente la santificazione di Seedorf non la capisco..ha fatto punti ma che il Milan giocasse bene o facesse divertire è un'invenzione dei tifosi..partite di una noia devastante, alcune chiuse con zero tiri in porta..uno sterile possesso palla tipo quello dell'ultimo triste ancelotti..


----------



## markjordan (20 Marzo 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quando eliminerà il fortissimo Monaco, dopo il super BVB di quest'anno, sarà come se Cristo fosse asceso una seconda volta. Lode a te Acciughino......


amen


----------



## Jino (20 Marzo 2015)

L'unica cosa brutta di beccare una squadra scarsa nel sorteggio è che se poi vieni eliminato vieni sbranato. Allegri se lo ricorda bene con il Tottenham.


----------



## Frikez (20 Marzo 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quando eliminerà il fortissimo Monaco, dopo il super BVB di quest'anno, sarà come se Cristo fosse asceso una seconda volta. Lode a te Acciughino......



LOL 

Allegri, per quanto non mi piaccia, è molto bravo a preparare tatticamente le partite da dentro e fuori..il problema è che quando le cose non si mettono bene difficilmente riesce a dare una svolta, con noi in questi anni ricordo pochissime partite rimontate.

Quest'anno non ha fatto danni e ha continuato il lavoro fatto da Conte, vediamo cosa combinerà nelle prossime stagioni quando la dirigenza gli chiederà inevitabilmente il salto di qualità, soprattutto in Europa. Dubito infatti che si accontentino di vincere in Italia.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Marzo 2015)

Per essere un mediocre Allegri ha rimediato in questo topic già un centinaio di risposte


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Marzo 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma boh, veramente. Io non lo so. Rispetto le opinioni di tutti, ma qui dai... è follia.
> 
> Come si pù rimpiangere uno che... è stato il primo allenatore a venire al Milan e giocare a contropiede e lanci lunghi e palla a Ibra. E' stato il primo allenatore a richiedere mediani su mediani e a schierare un centrocampo con 3 di essi. E' stato il primo allenatore a non vincere lo scudetto in Italia con Ibrahimovic in rosa (e una rosa ampiamente più forte delle altre). E' stato l'allenatore che ha rotto il significato del numero 10 al Milan mettendo come trequartisti: Boateng, Nocerino, Emanuelson. E' stato l'allenatore che in 4 anni non ha mostrato un filo di gioco. L'allenatore che per la prima volta ci ha fatto vedere le piccole venire a fare gioco a casa del milan. L'allenatore che per primo ci ha RIDIMENZIONATO, anche nelle dichiarazioni: "I ragazzi hanno dato il massimo, l'atalanta è un campo difficilissimo, per noi era importante fare un punto". Potrei continuare oltre. Ma mi fermo qui. Prima che vomito.



Amen fratello. Mi fanno ridere quelli che rimpiangono allegri o quelli che semplicemente dicono che sia un bravo tecnico. È scarso e provinciale dentro. Fa pietà.

Chi dice che è meglio di conte per me ne capisce poco, per usare una citazione di Balotelli. Conte ha dimostrato di saper vincere un campionato contro un avversario vero. Il Milan di Ibra e Thiagone. Allegri ha dimostrato d'essere un perdente al primo vero avversario. Ora sta vincendo un campionato senza rivali. Trovate voi le differenze e finitela di dire che Conte è scarso in Europa. Ai quarti c'è arrivato pure lui, con una rosa ben più scarsa di questa ed ha fatto una buona figura col Bayern. Squadra che fece 7 gol al Barcellona


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Marzo 2015)

per me Allegri non e scarso ma non e neanche un grande allenatore, e lo ha dimostrato perdendo quel scudetto incredibile con noi che un grande allenatore non avreve mai perso... ma poi il calcio e sempre poco logico, relativo ma sopratutto molto dinamico, quindi mi pare un errore parlare solo di questa eliminatoria con questo Borussia che sta facendo una stagione ridicola assolutamente non paragonabile ad quelli degli scorsi anni


----------



## malos (21 Marzo 2015)

Allegri va bene quando le cose funzionano, appena ci sono problemi va in confusione.


----------



## Aron (21 Marzo 2015)

Alla fin fine sono contento per Allegri. Alla Juve mi sembra anche che sia migliorato come tecnico.
Al Milan non ha messo radici. Semplicemente, non era il posto adatto a lui. 
Ha fatto pure qualche danno, tra cui l'allontanamento di Pirlo e la preferenza per giocatori muscolari. 
Come altri allenatori emergenti, andava seguito, protetto e corretto dalla società laddove faceva errori. Al Milan non è mai successo niente del genere.

Buona fortuna, Allegri.


----------



## arcanum (21 Marzo 2015)

Sempre difeso. All'epoca mi scornai con mezzo forum


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Marzo 2015)

_"Juventus fortunata nel sorteggio? Lo è chi non ha trovato noi!"_

_"Spero che questo sia un ottimo momento ma non il migliore, abbiamo l'ambizione di migliorare e fare cose importanti."_

_"Le voci su Pogba? Del futuro non abbiamo ancora parlato, è un giocatore straordinario, richiesto dalle grandi, spero di arrivare tra le prime 4 di Europa in modo che tutti i giocatori vogliano venire e rimanere alla Juve"_

Ehhhh.... ma è provinciale dentro  

Poi una frecciatina al *Milan* su Tevez
_"Tevez è straordinario, come tutti i grandi campioni che fanno la differenza. Sono fortunato ad allenarlo qui alla Juve, avrei potuto allenarlo già al al Milan, ma ormai è acqua passata, si vede che doveva andare così."_


----------



## Petrecte (21 Marzo 2015)

Poi una frecciatina al Milan su Tevez
"Tevez è straordinario, come tutti i grandi campioni che fanno la differenza. Sono fortunato ad allenarlo qui alla Juve, avrei potuto allenarlo già al al Milan, ma ormai è acqua passata, si vede che doveva andare così."

Sarà contento il suo fidanzato pennuto e gobbo dentro di queste dichiarazioni?


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Marzo 2015)

Nonostante sia prossimo all'Ascensione, è e resterà un mediocre. Poca roba oggettivamente, nonostante le vedove siano ricomparse. Certe volte penso siano più tifosi di Allegri che del Milan. E' una sensazione, non un'accusa, sia chiaro...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Marzo 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Nonostante sia prossimo all'Ascensione, è e resterà un mediocre. Poca roba oggettivamente, nonostante le vedove siano ricomparse. Certe volte penso siano più tifosi di Allegri che del Milan. E' una sensazione, non un'accusa, sia chiaro...



Perchè Galliani non lo riprende? Dopo "le vedove di Kakà", potremmo riempire ancora lo stadio con le "vedove di Allegri" 

PS. Io mi professo "Vedovo di Ibra e thiago", quindi a ognuno il suo lutto


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Marzo 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E' una sensazione, non un'accusa, sia chiaro...



Ho avuto la stessa sensazione per quel cesso di Seedorf


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Marzo 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ho avuto la stessa sensazione per quel cesso di Seedorf



Cesso che ha avuto una media punti nettamente superiore al fenomeno di Livorno, da esordiete peraltro (nell'ultimo anno)....


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Marzo 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Cesso che ha avuto una media punti nettamente superiore al fenomeno di Livorno, da esordiete peraltro (nell'ultimo anno)....



infatti lo vogliono tutte le big


----------



## davoreb (21 Marzo 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ho avuto la stessa sensazione per quel cesso di Seedorf



cesso perché? 

Perché metteva de Sciglio sulla destra? Perché si è permesso di mettere in panchina Balotelli ogni tanto? Perché è andato contro il padrone "Galliani "?

Penso che il suo background come uomo di calcio merita rispetto, e gli permetterà di fare una grande carriera come dirigente o allenatore che sia.

Ovviamente perché una squadra dovrebbe dare 3 milioni ad un esordiente in quel lavoro?


----------



## gheorghehagi (21 Marzo 2015)

scarso il borussia...


----------



## Gas (22 Marzo 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente la santificazione di Seedorf non la capisco..ha fatto punti ma che il Milan giocasse bene o facesse divertire è un'invenzione dei tifosi..partite di una noia devastante, alcune chiuse con zero tiri in porta..uno sterile possesso palla tipo quello dell'ultimo triste ancelotti..



Opinioni, io con Seedorf ho visto una bella squadra.


----------



## Djici (22 Marzo 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> infatti lo vogliono tutte le big



Ovviamente nessuno e cosi fesso da fare un contratto con mega stipendio ad un esordiente 

Quando il suo contratto con noi finira, trovera squadra senza problemi.
Ovviamente a cifre inferiori.
Ma e giusto cosi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Maggio 2015)

Allora, il Real di CR7, Bale, Rodríguez battuto senza Pogba in campo basta per dire che Allegri non è quell'incapace che molti dipingevano?
Magari al Bernabeu ne becca 5 ma ieri sera l'acciuga ha dominato tatticamente il duello con Carletto.
Va a finire che magari questo vince la Champions e sentiremo ancora dire che "eh ma sta juve è la juve di Conte, allegri ha solo amministrato il suo lavoro"


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Maggio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Allora, il Real di CR7, Bale, Rodríguez battuto senza Pogba in campo basta per dire che Allegri non è quell'incapace che molti dipingevano?
> Magari al Bernabeu ne becca 5 ma ieri sera l'acciuga ha dominato tatticamente il duello con Carletto.
> Va a finire che magari questo vince la Champions e sentiremo ancora dire che "eh ma sta juve è la juve di Conte, allegri ha solo amministrato il suo lavoro"



Eh no ma è scarso il Real. Hanno beccato la più scarsa...


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Eh no ma è scarso il Real. Hanno beccato la più scarsa...



Vero, la più scarsa del lotto giù di forma e senza Benzema e Modric..solita fortuna di Allegri ai sorteggi (tipo ai nostri tempi dove abbiamo beccato ogni anno il super Barca)...


----------



## Iblahimovic (6 Maggio 2015)

che coraggio per difendere quell'asino. quando questo mago allenava il milan, tra le sue invenzioni ricordo emanuelsson dietro le punte per dirne una..


----------



## Iblahimovic (6 Maggio 2015)

il primo a perdere uno scudetto con ibrahimovic


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Maggio 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> che coraggio per difendere quell'asino. quando questo mago allenava il milan, tra le sue invenzioni ricordo emanuelsson dietro le punte per dirne una..





FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> il primo a perdere uno scudetto con ibrahimovic



Ma infatti ha le sue colpe, su 4 anni due ha fatto bene e due ne ha sbagliati. Però per paragonarlo a Inzaghi ce ne vuole...


----------



## vota DC (6 Maggio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Allora, il Real di CR7, Bale, Rodríguez battuto senza Pogba in campo basta per dire che Allegri non è quell'incapace che molti dipingevano?



E' più impressionante la partita contro il Barca per adesso. Allegri sarà sempre superiore di Conte in Europa (lo era già quando uno aveva Pogba mentre l'altro non aveva né Ibra e neppure senatori) perché lo schema di Conte garantisce figuracce in Europa mentre Allegri da vero asino fa le cose a casaccio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Maggio 2015)

Direi che ieri sera l'acciuga ha confermato che Gonte è tanto fumo e molto poco arrosto..com'era la storia del ristorante da 100€?!..chiaro che per vincere in Italia con la Juve non ci voleva certo molto ma portarla in finale di Champions eliminando, va detto, meritatamente il Real campione d'Europa è tutt'altra storia..Se dovessero addirittura vincerla contro i tre marziani sarò curioso di vedere chi ancora si ostinerà a dire che Allegri è un incapace e che al Milan era lui il problema invece di una dirigenza patetica e di una rosa assemblata al mercato dei saldi..


----------



## Dapone (14 Maggio 2015)

sarà anche lo special one ma il periodo in cui ha chiuso sulla nostra panchina è stato un incubo.

lo stesso sarà inzaghi, nulla gli impedisce di fare meglio su un altra panchina, ma non per questo lo rimpiangerò.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Maggio 2015)

Un grande allenatore, non c'è che dire.


----------



## 666psycho (14 Maggio 2015)

Dapone ha scritto:


> sarà anche lo special one ma il periodo in cui ha chiuso sulla nostra panchina è stato un incubo.
> 
> lo stesso sarà inzaghi, nulla gli impedisce di fare meglio su un altra panchina, ma non per questo lo rimpiangerò.



quoto.


----------



## 666psycho (14 Maggio 2015)

cmq io non trovo che il percorso della giuve e di Allegri sia stato fenomenale in champions... ha rischiato di non passare il gruppo, perdendo 2 partite su 5, poi tanta fortuna! tutto é andato per il verso giusto. Ma si sa, in champions ci vuole anche fortuna. Ma complimenti a lui, che molto probabilmente si é tolto qualche soddisfazione. Ma ripeto, per me, il bilancio del suo periodo al milan é stato négativo. Adesso invece sembra aver evoluto e sta facccendo meglio. Vediamio se si conferma.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (14 Maggio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Un grande allenatore, non c'è che dire.



.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Maggio 2015)

Lo ripeto. Allegri al Milan fu sabotato da dentro. Fu fatto credere che era lui a non volere Pirlo ed è stato dimostrato che non era vero. Ai quarti di finale con il Barcellona l'anno dopo lo scudetto quando il Milan era anche in testa alla classifica il presidente ha iniziato a contestarlo e non lo ha fatto più lavorare in tranquilità. Gli sono stati venduti Ibra, Thiago Silva proprio nell'estate in cui andavano via (giustamente) tutti i senatori e si doveva ricostruire da zero una squadra che era tornata tra le prime otto d'Europa. Thiago Silva sostituito con Zapata, Ibra con Pazzini e poi Balotelli, Seedorf con Muntari, Van Bommel con Montolivo. Tevez non gli è stato preso due volte prima a causa di Pato (maledetta Barbara, la peggior nemica di Max), poi di Robinho. Gli hanno dato la minestra riscaldata di Kakà e Acciuga lo ha fatto tornare per qualche mese un giocatore decente prima che se ne andasse negli States. Honda su cui avrebbe potuto lavorare bene è arrivato con 6 mesi di ritardo quando ormai il mister era al capolinea. 

Poi è stato crocifisso per l'arrivo di Matri quando ormai non c'era più nessuno da prendere lì davanti (a due giorni dalla fine del mercato) e lui voleva assolutamente un sostituto di Pazzini, ma se fosse arrivato Tevez non avremmo visto Matri. 

Ma poi Matri è niente se pensiamo che per sabotarlo stavano per fargli prendere persino Ze Love.


----------



## Denni90 (14 Maggio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Direi che ieri sera l'acciuga ha confermato che Gonte è tanto fumo e molto poco arrosto..com'era la storia del ristorante da 100€?!..chiaro che per vincere in Italia con la Juve non ci voleva certo molto ma portarla in finale di Champions eliminando, va detto, meritatamente il Real campione d'Europa è tutt'altra storia..Se dovessero addirittura vincerla contro i tre marziani sarò curioso di vedere chi ancora si ostinerà a dire che Allegri è un incapace e che al Milan era lui il problema invece di una dirigenza patetica e di una rosa assemblata al mercato dei saldi..



se uno prima sbaglia e poi corregge è giusto contestargli lo sbaglio e applaudire la correzione...
da noi chi dopo la partita con il sassuolo non voleva il suo esonero?


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Maggio 2015)

Ah dimenticavo per me è palese che l'ultimo anno di Allegri è stato uno schifo perché lui per primo dopo i tanti teatrini di mercato a Giugno voleva andarsene alla Roma e quindi aveva perso anche lui un po' di motivazione. Ed è rimasto solo per l'amicizia con Galliani che lo ha trattenuto perché temeva che se ci avessimo messo Inzaghi non avremmo passato i preliminari di champions che significavano $$$$$$$$$$$$$$ 
E poi ovviamente lo spogliatoio che al quarto anno con lo stesso allenatore non aveva più gli stessi stimoli.


----------



## Djici (14 Maggio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Lo ripeto. Allegri al Milan fu sabotato da dentro. Fu fatto credere che era lui a non volere Pirlo ed è stato dimostrato che non era vero. Ai quarti di finale con il Barcellona l'anno dopo lo scudetto quando il Milan era anche in testa alla classifica il presidente ha iniziato a contestarlo e non lo ha fatto più lavorare in tranquilità. Gli sono stati venduti Ibra, Thiago Silva proprio nell'estate in cui andavano via (giustamente) tutti i senatori e si doveva ricostruire da zero una squadra che era tornata tra le prime otto d'Europa. Thiago Silva sostituito con Zapata, Ibra con Pazzini e poi Balotelli, Seedorf con Muntari, Van Bommel con Montolivo. Tevez non gli è stato preso due volte prima a causa di Pato (maledetta Barbara, la peggior nemica di Max), poi di Robinho. Gli hanno dato la minestra riscaldata di Kakà e Acciuga lo ha fatto tornare per qualche mese un giocatore decente prima che se ne andasse negli States. Honda su cui avrebbe potuto lavorare bene è arrivato con 6 mesi di ritardo quando ormai il mister era al capolinea.
> 
> Poi è stato crocifisso per l'arrivo di Matri quando ormai non c'era più nessuno da prendere lì davanti (a due giorni dalla fine del mercato) e lui voleva assolutamente un sostituto di Pazzini, ma se fosse arrivato Tevez non avremmo visto Matri.
> 
> Ma poi Matri è niente se pensiamo che per sabotarlo stavano per fargli prendere persino Ze Love.



Tutto giusto.
Ma pure lui ci ha messo del suo.

Cosi come Inzaghi ha tante attenuanti per questa stagione.
Ma pure lui ci ha messo del suo (e pure tanto).

Intanto Seedorf con una rosa scarsa (piu forte di quella di Allegri ma piu debole di quella di Inzaghi), con la stessa societa di incompetenti e con tutti contro (Galliani, Tassotti e meta rosa di italiani) aveva fatto bene.
Forse e stato solo un fuoco di paglia e non sarebbe riuscito a ripetersi ma intanto in quei 6 mesi aveva fatto piutosto bene (sempre tenendo in confronto Allegri e Inzaghi).


Ma sono comunque daccordo con te dicendo che probabilmente NESSUN allenatore avrebbe potuto fare qualcosa di buono con questa societa e questa rosa.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Maggio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Intanto Seedorf con una rosa scarsa (piu forte di quella di Allegri ma piu debole di quella di Inzaghi), con la stessa societa di incompetenti e con tutti contro (Galliani, Tassotti e meta rosa di italiani) aveva fatto bene.
> Forse e stato solo un fuoco di paglia e non sarebbe riuscito a ripetersi ma intanto in quei 6 mesi aveva fatto piutosto bene (sempre tenendo in confronto Allegri e Inzaghi).



è vero infatti poi ho aggiunto questo a proposito del suo ultimo anno, probabilmente il primo ormai a non avere più motivazioni era proprio Max



> Ah dimenticavo per me è palese che l'ultimo anno di Allegri è stato uno schifo perché lui per primo dopo i tanti teatrini di mercato a Giugno voleva andarsene alla Roma e quindi aveva perso anche lui un po' di motivazione. Ed è rimasto solo per l'amicizia con Galliani che lo ha trattenuto perché temeva che se ci avessimo messo Inzaghi non avremmo passato i preliminari di champions che significavano $$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> E poi ovviamente lo spogliatoio che al quarto anno con lo stesso allenatore non aveva più gli stessi stimoli.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Maggio 2015)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> se uno prima sbaglia e poi corregge è giusto contestargli lo sbaglio e applaudire la correzione...
> da noi chi dopo la partita con il sassuolo non voleva il suo esonero?



Si ma io non parlo di quei sei mesi dove evidentemente anche lui non ne poteva più della situazione..parlo dei due anni prima, constestato senza motivo come se con quella squadra indecente avesse dovuto vincere chissà cosa..si c'erano ibra e silva..ma il resto era già un milan da schifo e il tifoso avrebbe dovuto saperlo bene..adesso lui se ne sta in finale di Champions alla guida di una buona squadra mentre noi siamo a metà classifica per il secondo anno di fila e ad oggi il progetto più concreto per il futuro è l'ital-milan di Berlusconi costruito probabilmente con i migliori giovani della serie B..


----------



## Denni90 (14 Maggio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma io non parlo di quei sei mesi dove evidentemente anche lui non ne poteva più della situazione..parlo dei due anni prima, constestato senza motivo come se con quella squadra indecente avesse dovuto vincere chissà cosa..si c'erano ibra e silva..ma il resto era già un milan da schifo e il tifoso avrebbe dovuto saperlo bene..adesso lui se ne sta in finale di Champions alla guida di una buona squadra mentre noi siamo a metà classifica per il secondo anno di fila e ad oggi il progetto più concreto per il futuro è l'ital-milan di Berlusconi costruito probabilmente con i migliori giovani della serie B..



mi sono fermato onestamente il resto della squadra era indecente


----------



## Jaqen (14 Maggio 2015)

Allegri ha avuto il demerito di impuntarsi troppo su alcuni giocatori. Avrà capito la lezione, è comunque stato un buon tecnico.
Di sicuro non lo rimpiango minimamente


----------



## Jaqen (14 Maggio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ah dimenticavo per me è palese che l'ultimo anno di Allegri è stato uno schifo perché lui per primo dopo i tanti teatrini di mercato a Giugno voleva andarsene alla Roma e quindi aveva perso anche lui un po' di motivazione. Ed è rimasto solo per l'amicizia con Galliani che lo ha trattenuto perché temeva che se ci avessimo messo Inzaghi non avremmo passato i preliminari di champions che significavano $$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> E poi ovviamente lo spogliatoio che al quarto anno con lo stesso allenatore non aveva più gli stessi stimoli.



Esatto.
cmq 3 anni tra i primi 3 posti dove il terzo anno gli hanno dato una squadra di mezze seghe senza quelli forti.. Fan di lui un buon tecnico. Paga quel terribile quarto anno dove ha sbagliato tutto


----------



## vota DC (14 Maggio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Poi è stato crocifisso per l'arrivo di Matri quando ormai non c'era più nessuno da prendere lì davanti (a due giorni dalla fine del mercato) e lui voleva assolutamente un sostituto di Pazzini, ma se fosse arrivato Tevez non avremmo visto Matri.
> 
> Ma poi Matri è niente se pensiamo che per sabotarlo stavano per fargli prendere persino Ze Love.



Ma Pazzini era un panchinaro, non ci serviva un sostituto di livello.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Maggio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> cmq 3 anni tra i primi 3 posti dove il terzo anno gli hanno dato una squadra di mezze seghe senza quelli forti.. Fan di lui un buon tecnico. Paga quel terribile quarto anno dove ha sbagliato tutto



Per me ha fatto bene (il suo dovere eh) il primo anno, malino il secondo (in champions ok ma il campionato andava vinto), il terzo è andata bene, il quarto male. Direi 2 a 2.


----------



## Jino (14 Maggio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Lo ripeto. Allegri al Milan fu sabotato da dentro. Fu fatto credere che era lui a non volere Pirlo ed è stato dimostrato che non era vero. Ai quarti di finale con il Barcellona l'anno dopo lo scudetto quando il Milan era anche in testa alla classifica il presidente ha iniziato a contestarlo e non lo ha fatto più lavorare in tranquilità. Gli sono stati venduti Ibra, Thiago Silva proprio nell'estate in cui andavano via (giustamente) tutti i senatori e si doveva ricostruire da zero una squadra che era tornata tra le prime otto d'Europa. Thiago Silva sostituito con Zapata, Ibra con Pazzini e poi Balotelli, Seedorf con Muntari, Van Bommel con Montolivo. Tevez non gli è stato preso due volte prima a causa di Pato (maledetta Barbara, la peggior nemica di Max), poi di Robinho. Gli hanno dato la minestra riscaldata di Kakà e Acciuga lo ha fatto tornare per qualche mese un giocatore decente prima che se ne andasse negli States. Honda su cui avrebbe potuto lavorare bene è arrivato con 6 mesi di ritardo quando ormai il mister era al capolinea.
> 
> Poi è stato crocifisso per l'arrivo di Matri quando ormai non c'era più nessuno da prendere lì davanti (a due giorni dalla fine del mercato) e lui voleva assolutamente un sostituto di Pazzini, ma se fosse arrivato Tevez non avremmo visto Matri.
> 
> Ma poi Matri è niente se pensiamo che per sabotarlo stavano per fargli prendere persino Ze Love.



Diciamo che ha avuto l'onore di allenare il Milan ma allo stesso tempo la sfortuna di arrivare nel momento economico più tragico della storia recente del club. Era oggettivamente impossibile fare bene con quella rosa, con quel tipo di mercato, con quel caos dirigenziale. Max non è un asino come in tanti hanno voluto dipingerlo. E' in finale di coppa campioni, cosa per pochi, però quando lo fanno Simeone e Klopp sono dei geni. Bisognerebbe un pò smetterla di ragionare italiano=scarso / straniero=genio.


----------



## Iblahimovic (14 Maggio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> cmq 3 anni tra i primi 3 posti dove il terzo anno gli hanno dato una squadra di mezze seghe senza quelli forti.. Fan di lui un buon tecnico. Paga quel terribile quarto anno dove ha sbagliato tutto



Ibra, thiago, nesta, seedorf, pirlo, Ronaldinho, boateng.. Tutte mezze seghe


----------



## Iblahimovic (14 Maggio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ah dimenticavo per me è palese che l'ultimo anno di Allegri è stato uno schifo perché lui per primo dopo i tanti teatrini di mercato a Giugno voleva andarsene alla Roma e quindi aveva perso anche lui un po' di motivazione. Ed è rimasto solo per l'amicizia con Galliani che lo ha trattenuto perché temeva che se ci avessimo messo Inzaghi non avremmo passato i preliminari di champions che significavano $$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> E poi ovviamente lo spogliatoio che al quarto anno con lo stesso allenatore non aveva più gli stessi stimoli.



Arrivare secondi dietro la Juventus dei raccattati di conte non è certo un risultato positivo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Maggio 2015)

Orgoglioso di averlo sempre supportato, grande Acciuga.


----------



## SuperMilan (14 Maggio 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> Ibra, thiago, nesta, seedorf, pirlo, Ronaldinho, boateng.. Tutte mezze seghe



Al terzo anno di Milan di quelli era rimasto solamente Boateng. Allegri non va rimpianto, il suo tempo al Milan è finito nel Giugno 2013, ma questo non deve offuscare il giudizio sul tecnico, che è positivo.


----------



## Jaqen (14 Maggio 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> Ibra, thiago, nesta, seedorf, pirlo, Ronaldinho, boateng.. Tutte mezze seghe



Il terzo anno non ricordo nessuno di quei nomi.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Maggio 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma Pazzini era un panchinaro, non ci serviva un sostituto di livello.



serviva perché voleva provare a giocare con Balotelli non più unico centravanti ma con due attaccanti, visto che Mario non era capace a stare in area


----------



## bmb (14 Maggio 2015)

Sì, è scarso uno che regala 2 scudetti ad una Juve in piena crescita con quel potenziale a disposizione. E' scarso uno che è riuscito a far perdere un campionato a Ibrahimovic. Ed è scarso uno che pretende Matri.


----------



## Iblahimovic (14 Maggio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Il terzo anno non ricordo nessuno di quei nomi.



Nei primi due li aveva e lo scudetto lo ha vinto matri e pepe


----------



## Iblahimovic (14 Maggio 2015)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Al terzo anno di Milan di quelli era rimasto solamente Boateng. Allegri non va rimpianto, il suo tempo al Milan è finito nel Giugno 2013, ma questo non deve offuscare il giudizio sul tecnico, che è positivo.



Ha perso clamorosamente uno scudetto, altro che giudizio positivo


----------



## The P (14 Maggio 2015)

Io davvero non mi capacito della fortuna di quest'uomo. Allegri non è ne scarso, ne bravo, è semplicemente FORTUNATO.

Incontra sempre gli avversari nel loro momento maggiore di appannamento, era successo con il Dortmund, è successo con il Real. E comunque quest'anno le vittorie nette della juve (intendo senza una sola rete di scarto) si contano sulle dita di una mano. Ma non è sempre festa


----------



## Jaqen (14 Maggio 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> Nei primi due li aveva e lo scudetto lo ha vinto matri e pepe



babbuò chi ha voglia di capire capisca


----------



## davoreb (14 Maggio 2015)

Questa stagione è stato bravissimo veramente un grande ed uno dei migliori tecnici in Europa.

Cio non toglie che al milan l'ultimo anno ha fatto un disastro ed era da mandare via. (poi se butto via il cibo scaduto per mangiare il cibo marcio non significa che quello scaduto era da tenere.


----------



## SuperMilan (14 Maggio 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> Ha perso clamorosamente uno scudetto, altro che giudizio positivo



Ti potrei rispondere: è in finale di Champions' League, tutto ciò che ne verrebbe fuori è però una sterile discussione. Quindi, chi vuol capire capisca...


----------



## Iblahimovic (14 Maggio 2015)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Ti potrei rispondere: è in finale di Champions' League, tutto ciò che ne verrebbe fuori è però una sterile discussione. Quindi, chi vuol capire capisca...



è sterile perche si sta parlando del periodo milanista, dove non mi risulta abbia raggiunto finali di champions. Comunque buona sterilità.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Maggio 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> Nei primi due li aveva e lo scudetto lo ha vinto matri e pepe



Ma come si fa a considerare nel *2012* grandi giocatori che ti fanno vincere lo scudetto *i senatori* che erano già bolliti gli ultimi anni con ancelotti?..ma ve lo ricordate che dopo la Champions 2007 abbiamo fatto un anno arrivando quinti e quello dopo terzi solo per l'esplosione di Pato?..
La squadra di allegri era semplicemente Ibra+silva+vecchi senatori con autonomia di 1 gara ogni 3-4 (quindi in campionato utilità scarsissima) + una banda di scappati di casa..


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Maggio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a considerare nel *2012* grandi giocatori che ti fanno vincere lo scudetto *i senatori* che erano già bolliti gli ultimi anni con ancelotti?..ma ve lo ricordate che dopo la Champions 2007 abbiamo fatto un anno arrivando quinti e quello dopo terzi solo per l'esplosione di Pato?..
> La squadra di allegri era semplicemente Ibra+silva+vecchi senatori con autonomia di 1 gara ogni 3-4 (quindi in campionato utilità scarsissima) + una banda di scappati di casa..



Oh, finalmente qualcuno che lo dice. Mi ricordo bene cosa dicevamo di Ambrosini, Zambrotta, Seedorf, Pirlo (forse lui un pò meno ma è lo stesso discorso), l'unico di questi che è un discorso a parte è Nesta.

Detto questo l'attacco era forte e tutto sommato anche la difesa, è il centrocampo che fa la differenza con questa Juve.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Maggio 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> è sterile perche si sta parlando del periodo milanista, dove non mi risulta abbia raggiunto finali di champions. Comunque buona sterilità.



Si certo ma sarebbe anche da ricordare che in 3 anni 2 volte è uscito contro il Barcellona di Messi..l'unico flop è stato il primo anno se vogliamo ma parliamo di uno che arrivava dal cagliari eh..
Però si rimpiange Seedorf che è uscito prendendone 4 dall'Atletico...solo per quei 45 minuti decenti all'andata (comunque persa in casa)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Maggio 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Io davvero non mi capacito della fortuna di quest'uomo. Allegri non è ne scarso, ne bravo, è semplicemente FORTUNATO.
> 
> Incontra sempre gli avversari nel loro momento maggiore di appannamento, era successo con il Dortmund, è successo con il Real. E comunque quest'anno le vittorie nette della juve (intendo senza una sola rete di scarto) si contano sulle dita di una mano. Ma non è sempre festa


Che il Real Madrid sia più forte della Juventus non c'è dubbio, per lo meno da un punto di vista offensivo, ma se il Real Madrid sotto tono esce con la Juventus vuol dire che anche la Juventus è forte. Una squadra, anche se non in condizione, passa lo stesso con un avversario di molto inferiore.


----------



## Iblahimovic (14 Maggio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a considerare nel *2012* grandi giocatori che ti fanno vincere lo scudetto *i senatori* che erano già bolliti gli ultimi anni con ancelotti?..ma ve lo ricordate che dopo la Champions 2007 abbiamo fatto un anno arrivando quinti e quello dopo terzi solo per l'esplosione di Pato?..
> La squadra di allegri era semplicemente Ibra+silva+vecchi senatori con autonomia di 1 gara ogni 3-4 (quindi in campionato utilità scarsissima) + una banda di scappati di casa..



La Juventus aveva matri quagliarella vucinic pepe...


----------



## 666psycho (14 Maggio 2015)

Allegri al milan ha dimostatro alcuni limiti, ma quest anno é riuscito a migliorare. Questo é stato anche facilitato dal fatto che ha preso in mano una squadra rodata. Adesso non voglio togliere meriti ad allegri e penso che abbia fatto un buon lavoro, ma considerarlo uno dei migliori allenatori d'europa mi sembra ancora prematuro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Maggio 2015)

Sono contento per lui e fiero di averlo difeso.


----------



## Doctore (14 Maggio 2015)

Ma vi rendete conto che il problema del milan non sono gli allenatori?
Ma secondo voi era allegri che voleva far giocare emanelson?


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Maggio 2015)

In finale guerra tra scarsi tra lui e Luis Enrique


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Maggio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ma vi rendete conto che il problema del milan non sono gli allenatori?
> Ma secondo voi era allegri che voleva far giocare emanelson?



.


----------



## Iblahimovic (14 Maggio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ma vi rendete conto che il problema del milan non sono gli allenatori?
> Ma secondo voi era allegri che voleva far giocare emanelson?



allora i primi 3 anni "positivi" non sono merito di allegri, ma di chi gli faceva la formazione.


----------



## Doctore (14 Maggio 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> allora i primi 3 anni "positivi" non sono merito di allegri, ma di chi gli faceva la formazione.



ma con ibra e thiago potevo farla anch io la formazione.
Ma ti ricordi che allegri difendeva ogni scelta scellerata della società?


----------



## Iblahimovic (14 Maggio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma con ibra e thiago potevo farla anch io la formazione.
> Ma ti ricordi che allegri difendeva ogni scelta scellerata della società?



Ibra e thiago c erano anche nel secondo anno però..


----------



## mr.wolf (14 Maggio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> In finale guerra tra scarsi tra lui e Luis Enrique


ne ha vinta una anche Di Matteo


----------



## Doctore (14 Maggio 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> Ibra e thiago c erano anche nel secondo anno però..



e quindi??
ma anche negli anni gloriosi la società c ha messo sempre il becco sulla formazione.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (14 Maggio 2015)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> ne ha vinta una anche Di Matteo



Manco col triplete della Juve rimpiangeri quell ameba.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Maggio 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> La Juventus aveva matri quagliarella vucinic pepe...



Si ma il Milan quell'anno ha fatto 80 punti mica 65..se poi la Juve dopo due anni di schifo ha indovinato la stagione in cui tutto gli va bene e perde ZERO partite facendo 84 punti non è mica colpa di Allegri che oltretutto, lo ripeto per la millesima volta, quell'anno ha dovuto fronteggiare 200 infortuni e praticamente nell'ultimo mese non aveva un centrocampo (con la società che lo obbligava a non schierare Aquilani unico sano per non doverlo riscattare a fine anno)..


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Maggio 2015)

Ragazzi, il calcio è imprevedibile. E questo, nel bene e nel male, è il bello di questo sport.
Ma voi credete che Allegri e Luis Enrique siano i migliori tecnici del mondo solo perché arrivati in finale con le proprie squadre?
Allegri non era un demente totale, ma non è diventato un misto tra Sacchi, Capello e Ferguson eh.
Io non accetto il revisionismo storico su Allegri nemmeno se la Juve dovesse vincere 6-0 col Barcellona. Ma vi ricordate come giocavamo? E' chiaro che non avesse tutte le colpe, ma ha fatto delle mosse totalmente sciagurate, anche prima dei suoi ultimi mesi in rossonero.
Il Chelsea ha vinto la Champions con Di Matteo ed è arrivato ad un passo dal vincerla con Avram Grant, mentre Ancelotti e Mourinho hanno fallito entrambi.
La Juve non è mica scarsa eh. Sembra che Allegri stia allenando il Cittadella. Il Real avrebbe meritato di uscire con lo Schalke e ha sofferto con l'Atletico (anche se meno del solito). Al momento del sorteggio ero certo che la Juve sarebbe andata in finale.
In questa stagione sembra quasi che chiunque sia fuoriuscito dal Milan è un fenomeno (Niang, Saponara, Allegri). Magari Allegri diventerà un grandissimo allenatore e allora lo riconoscerò sicuramente. Ma anche nelle partite in Champions di quest'anno, ottimamente preparate, non riesco ad individuare delle grandi mosse da stratega che mi facciano dire "Allegri è un grande allenatore". Secondo me semplicemente quest'anno è destino che la Juve vinca la Champions con lui in panchina, punto e basta.


----------



## Jack14 (15 Maggio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, il calcio è imprevedibile. E questo, nel bene e nel male, è il bello di questo sport.
> Ma voi credete che Allegri e Luis Enrique siano i migliori tecnici del mondo solo perché arrivati in finale con le proprie squadre?
> Allegri non era un demente totale, ma non è diventato un misto tra Sacchi, Capello e Ferguson eh.
> Io non accetto il revisionismo storico su Allegri nemmeno se la Juve dovesse vincere 6-0 col Barcellona. Ma vi ricordate come giocavamo? E' chiaro che non avesse tutte le colpe, ma ha fatto delle mosse totalmente sciagurate, anche prima dei suoi ultimi mesi in rossonero.
> ...



Grande, ti quoto assolutamente. Aggiungo che poi ci sono anni che tutto ti gira dritto e anni in cui tutto va storto. Ricordo che la juve seppur arrivata seconda nel girone si è trovata Borussia, Monaco e Real (in forte crisi) mentre Allegri quando era al milan agli ottavi e/o quarti si beccava sempre il Barca. Volevo vedere se agli ottavi la Juve pescava il Barca quale sarebbe stato il giudizio su Allegri (detto che il campionato quest'anno probabilmente con la Juve pure inzaghi lo vinceva). E' un buon allenatore, non è certo un fenomeno.


----------



## 13-33 (15 Maggio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma il Milan quell'anno ha fatto 80 punti mica 65..se poi la Juve dopo due anni di schifo ha indovinato la stagione in cui tutto gli va bene e perde ZERO partite facendo 84 punti non è mica colpa di Allegri che oltretutto, lo ripeto per la millesima volta, quell'anno ha dovuto fronteggiare 200 infortuni e praticamente nell'ultimo mese non aveva un centrocampo (con la società che lo obbligava a non schierare Aquilani unico sano per non doverlo riscattare a fine anno)..



Milan Lazio 2-2 Lazio Milan 2-0
Juventus Milan 2-0 Milan Juventus 1-1
Napoli Milan 3-1 Milan Napoli 0-0
Milan Inter 0-1 Inter Milan 4-2

Abbiamo batutto solo la Roma di Luis Enrique e le altri grande partite abbiamo faticato di brutto.I discorsi infortuni sono da anni presente nel club purtroppo.

Io no lo revaluto e un buon tecnico scarso no di sicuro pero andava guistamente mandato via dopo il girone di andata di una mediocrita assoluta poi che trova una societa seria organizata e giocatori di livello e dimonstra la sua bravara bravo a lui.


----------



## mister51 (15 Maggio 2015)

sostanzialmente non hai torto.
Io dico che in Curriculum sono importanti le esperienze................non il modo con cui finiscono.

Stesso discorso vale per L. Enrique o Pioli..........................

es. personale da amministrativo in una piccola azienda con coniugi imprenditori non sono stato confermato dopo 6 mesi di prova (non nascondevo i problemi finanziari) nell' occupazione successiva sono un "riferimento" da 8 anni...................


----------



## proccus (15 Maggio 2015)

E' interessante rileggere qualche topic in proposito 

http://www.milanworld.net/allegri-e-il-nuovo-allenatore-della-juventus-2014-2015-a-vt19681.html

http://www.milanworld.net/la-juve-d...-gol-da-angolo-contro-il-lucento-vt19969.html


----------



## runner (15 Maggio 2015)

quelli che si devono vergognare sono i gobbi che non lo volevano a inizio campionato, non certo noi.....


----------



## Dapone (15 Maggio 2015)

secondo me in questo exploit non ci credevano nemmeno i dirigenti juve.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (15 Maggio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> e quindi??
> ma anche negli anni gloriosi la società c ha messo sempre il becco sulla formazione.



A me pare ovvio che nessun Club lasci carta bianca ad una singola persona - l'allenatore- con tutti i milioni che girano. Quindi non esistono allenatori lecchini o yes-man, certo alcuni hanno più autonomia decisionale, come per esempio un Benitez che ha tanta esperienza e un suo staff personale, ma gli alleatori oggi lavorano tutti in concerto con la dirigenza. Chiaranente un Inzaghi alla prima esperienza non può avere tanta voce in capitolo.
Il successo della Juve è soprattutto merito della dirigenza, Marotta in primis, prima Conte (che guarda caso al di fuori della Juve non ha dimostrato niente e ha sul groppone un'esonero a metà stagione a Bergamo) e adesso Allegri sono solo degli esecutori di un progetto, certamente ci possono mettere la propria capacità ma oggi un allenatore deve soprattutto saper mantenere coeso il gruppo, motivare, e non fare scelte scellerate, cose che Allegri ha fatto al Milan in più di una occasione mentre oggi alla Juve non può azzardare nessuna genialata personale, non possiamo dargli tanti meriti anche se facesse la tripletta.


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (15 Maggio 2015)

un allenatore che mi fa perdere uno scudetto già vinto con ibra e thiago silva e il resto della rosa due spanne superiore agli altri.....un allenatore che gli vendono i due tra i più forti al mondo nei propri ruoli, e non dice nulla.... un allenatore che riempe il centrocampo di boscaioli sena una minima idea di calcio....un allenatore che a momenti mi fa uscire a londra prendendo 3 gol.......

avrei voluto vederlo nel 2011, al posto di conte nella juve quanto durava il "grande" allenatore che adesso molti milanisti, o pseudo milanisti, adesso rimpiangono.......


----------



## Eziomare (16 Maggio 2015)

io sono contento per Acciuga, per quanto non fossi mai daccordo con le sue scelte ho comunque rispetto per quest'uomo serio e umile


----------



## Iblahimovic (7 Giugno 2015)

faccio i complimenti ad allegri per la ehm


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Giugno 2015)

Con dieci euro ha mangiato antipasto, primo, secondo, contorno e dolce, soltanto la frutta gli è rimasta indigesta ma Conte, con dieci euro, si era saziato già agli antipasti.


----------



## Iblahimovic (7 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Con dieci euro ha mangiato antipasto, primo, secondo, contorno e dolce, soltanto la frutta gli è rimasta indigesta ma Conte, con dieci euro, si era saziato già agli antipasti.



ma sull'albo d'oro non ci trovi ne conte ne allegri.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Giugno 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> ma sull'albo d'oro non ci trovi ne conte ne allegri.


Certo ma non si può dire che sia un cattivo allenatore, forse, il suo fallimento con noi, e dico forse, non è stato soltanto colpa sua, anzi...


----------



## Iblahimovic (7 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Certo ma non si può dire che sia un cattivo allenatore, forse, il suo fallimento con noi, e dico forse, non è stato soltanto colpa sua, anzi...



neanche tutto sto fenomeno da rimpiangere secondo me


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Giugno 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> neanche tutto sto fenomeno da rimpiangere secondo me


Mai chiamato fenomeno ma è un ottimo allenatore, non c'è dubbio. I fenomeni, per quanto mi riguarda sono due attualmente: Ancelotti e Mourinho, stop.


----------



## juventino (7 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma chiamato fenomeno ma è un ottimo allenatore, non c'è dubbio. I fenomeni, per quanto mi riguarda sono due attualmente: Ancelotti e Mourinho, stop.



Quoto.
E aggiungo che definire grandi allenatori Klopp o Simeone perché sono arrivati in finale di Champions con un outsider mentre Allegri ha avuto solo fortuna è ingeneroso.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Giugno 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Quoto.
> E aggiungo che definire grandi allenatori Klopp o Simeone perché sono arrivati in finale di Champions con un outsider mentre Allegri ha avuto solo fortuna è ingeneroso.



Ha pescato la peggior prima agli ottavi, la peggior squadra ai quarti
Ha meritato solo col Real. 

GODO


----------



## bmb (7 Giugno 2015)

Aspetto la seconda stagione per giudicare.


----------



## Aragorn (7 Giugno 2015)

Diciamocela tutta, al Milan aveva la sfiga di pescare sempre il Barca, quest'anno invece ha avuto la fortuna di evitarlo fino alla finale. Se se lo fosse trovato davanti già agli ottavi o ai quarti questo topic probabilmente non esisterebbe.


PS fermo restando che anch'io lo considero un discreto allenatore


----------



## Devil (7 Giugno 2015)

Allegri ha vinto un campionato dove Milan, Inter e Napoli erano assenti e la Roma ha giocato solo metà stagione. In Champions ha avuto una serie di sorteggi imbarazzanti, dal Dortmund ultimo in classifica, al Real Madrid in fase di calo, passando per il Monaco. L'unica volta che ha trovato una squadra forte e in forma è stato stasera e ha preso 3 pere


----------



## Iblahimovic (7 Giugno 2015)

Lui sa come si ferma il Barcellona


----------



## Sotiris (7 Giugno 2015)

beh sì è migliorato, al Milan si faceva buttare fuori dal Tottenham agli ottavi e riusciva a perdere l'unico Scudetto/Campionato della carriera di Zlatan, almeno quest'anno ha portato la patch della Decima ai gobbi.....

che poi di scarsi che vanno in finale di Champions ce ne sono (v. Cuper o Deschamps) ma perfino che la vincono (V. Di Matteo)....


----------



## bmb (7 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> beh sì è migliorato, al Milan si faceva buttare fuori dal Tottenham agli ottavi e riusciva a perdere l'unico Scudetto/Campionato della carriera di Zlatan, almeno quest'anno ha portato la patch della Decima ai gobbi.....
> 
> che poi di scarsi che vanno in finale di Champions ce ne sono (v. Cuper o Deschamps) ma perfino che la vincono (V. Di Matteo)....



Rijkaard.


----------

